#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-14
<snowed> Ked chcem nainstalovat ubuntu, dostanem sa na vyber jazyka. Vyberiem anglicky a ked mi nabehne okno ake poziadavky potrebuje ze 2.6gb ze chce internet a podobne a zaskrtujes ze chces neslobodny software doinstalovat. Neprejdem cez ten krok a instalacia zamrzne. Kde bude problem
<snowed> Moze mi niekto poradit
<freax> snowed: zkusil bych instalovat z alternate cd
<freax> snowed: nejdriv bych ale zkusil nezaskrtavat instalaci nesvobodnyho softwaru a pripadne ho doinstaloval po instalaci
<snowed> diky
<snowed> ale to som skusal nezaskrtovat nic
<snowed> alternate cd mas na mysli co?
<freax> snowed: na webu ubuntu muzes stahnout krome normalniho cd i alternate cd..
<snowed> aha myslis bit torrent?
<snowed> uz tomu chapem
<snowed> Dovod preco chcem instalovat linux je ten ze do povodneho linuxu sa neviem dostat. Ked pojdem na livecd tak nemozem namountovat disk z linuxom
<snowed> a po case mi da hlasku sekundu linknem ju tu
<snowed> Unable to mount 196 GB Filesystem
<snowed> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<snowed> Tak som chcel na instalovat linux na druhu particiu stamat pustit testdisk ziskat data ulozene na linuxe a formatnut celi disk
<snowed> alebo navrhujes ine riesenie?
<supersasho> preco nemozes mountnut disk ked ides z livecd?
<supersasho> snowed: ?
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: zrejme ho to zajimalo :D
<supersasho> no vyzera to tak :-D
<starejbar> spite?
<FrostyX> j
<starejbar> tak ja jdu taky
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> starejbar: to je jasny ze ne, kdo tady na to ma cas :D
<FrostyX> cas je luxus, ktery si nemuzeme dovolit :-D
 * [ZOMB] jen kyva hlavou ;)
<FrostyX> mno nic, jdu spat :-D
<FrostyX> mejte se tu
<areon> dobrej večer /co to kecám porad stejne blbej jako celej den/
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-15
<starejbar> heh technicka?
<h4k4cek> :-)
<starejbar> jak mam prinutit disketovku k zapisu? :/
<starejbar> to na me vyhazuje operace zamitnuta
<h4k4cek> a kdyz to kopirujes pres konzoli a sudo ... tak to jde?
<freax> coze? disketovku? ctu dobre? :D
<h4k4cek> :D
<starejbar> :D
<starejbar> to je co
<starejbar> jo pres sudo to jde 
<starejbar> nenapadlo me to zkusit
<h4k4cek> mno, tak asi nemas tu disketovku mountnutou s patricnymi pravy
<freax> jeste rekni ze pouzivas porad diskety 5,25" a spadnu ze zidle :D
<h4k4cek> :D:D:D
<h4k4cek> papiraky :D
<freax> nebo ty osmipalcovy no :D
<starejbar> no 5,25 mechaniku bych taky jeste nekde vystrachal
<starejbar> ale nevim jak bych ji narval do notebooku
<freax> :-D
<starejbar> ted se mi jen konecne dostala do ruky interni FDD do notesu tak ji testuju
<starejbar> mam ji na par blbinek
<starejbar> a jak jsem zjistij tak disketovak obcas fakt neni k zahozeni
<h4k4cek> no hele, ja ji uz dobrejch 10 let nepotrebuju
<h4k4cek> :D
<h4k4cek> v podstate od dob XP
<starejbar> az narazis na hdd chraneny pres ata passwd tak si na me vzpomen
<starejbar> jinak jsem ji bral taky spis jako archaickou hracku
<starejbar> je to machrovina mit v ntb fddcko :D
<starejbar> tad to budu vsem ukazovat :D
<freax> taky by se mi mela nekde doma valet.. pamatuju si, ze sem ji v jednom starym ntb co sem ho pak vykuchal mel.. ale hodila by se spis ZIPka.. diskety sou tak malinky.. 
<freax> porad mi prijde divny i o tom psat.. slovo disketa sem nepouzil uz takovejch let :D
<starejbar> :D
<starejbar> zastaval jsem stejnej nazor
<starejbar> hura padla
<starejbar> mejte se panove
<starejbar> budu zas votravovat za nejakou tu hodinku jen co se pripojim v prebytisti 
<areon> dobrej den
<starejbar> ty jo tak mi odesla jedina disketa co jsem vystrachal, tak nevim, co budu delat :D 
<starejbar> jsem zvedavej jestli se to da nekde koupit :P
<areon> až tu bude starej bra tak mu reknete ze disketa stoji 8,50,-
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-16
<freax> aaah.. kurva! tohle uz je fakt blba hodina na vstavani :/
<[ZOMB]> ani ne :) gm :P
<freax> [ZOMB]: dik :)
<starejbar> nespete
<[ZOMB]> na to nema nikdo cas, to tady preci resime vecne :)))
<starejbar> poteboval bych moralni podporu
<[ZOMB]> starejbar: si machr, to zmaknes, neboj ;)
<[ZOMB]> :D
<areon> otazka do davu :) je tu nějakej právník ?
<[ZOMB]> trosek dost ot ne? :)))
<areon> :D za zkousku nic nedam :D
<[ZOMB]> jen posmech :P
<areon> :D no coo
<starejbar> ty jo si asi za chvilu vyhodim hubu z pantu
<snowed> Nainstaloval som ubuntu na prvom disku. Ubuntu mi nabehuje v pohode. Ale problem je ten ze chcem pridat windows 7 do grubu. Lenze win je na druhom disku SDB. Ako pridem windows do grub?
<FrostyX> boha jeho ti lidi si snad mysli, ze vsichni cteme to irc bez prestavky :-D
<starejbar> a ty ne?
<starejbar> snowed: na wiki.ubuntu.cz je to dobre popsano, zkus zacit tam
<starejbar> von uz je asi pryc co?
<starejbar> :D
<freax> starejbar: jo jo.. byl mekkej :D jeden z tech netrpelivych :D
<starejbar> :D
<starejbar> njn nedoslo mu ze jsme opozdeni
<FrostyX> vzdyt to rikam, prijde, zepta se a za 10 min jde pryc ... ale ma bezvyznamne plus za to, ze se aspon rovnou zeptal
<areon> starejbar,  uz mas ty diskety?
<supersasho> ta dnesna netrpezliva generacia...
<starejbar> jasny diskety uz mam :-D
<starejbar> datart to jisti
<starejbar> 10kc za kus
<starejbar> sem myslel ze me vomejou
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: zadna zmena, giboni u pc :))
<starejbar> uz vidim topic na foru jak na ne na irc kaslem :D
<[ZOMB]> :)))
<[ZOMB]> a zomb je vede, pac je posledni kdo menil topic :D
<supersasho> :-D
<[ZOMB]> tak fasne rovnou ban na rok :D
<freax> starejbar: 10Kč za kus? v pohode cena kdyz porovnas kapacitu s cenove srovnatelnym DVD co? :D
<supersasho> starejbar: http://kecy.roumen.cz/New_life_of_computer_junk3.jpg ;)
<starejbar> presne tak freax
<starejbar> ale beru to tak ze kazda sranda neco stoji
<starejbar> krasna taska
<freax> nevite nahodou nekdo jestli ma AMD technologii srovnatelnou s Intel VT-c?
<areon> freax porad to potrebujes?
<freax> areon: jo jo.. hodilo by se to :)
<areon> freax,  tak ze muj domáci expert na Intel rika ze na dektop to umi jak intel tak amd ale ze pro server neví
<freax> areon: dik :) ale ja bych spis potreboval zjistit jak se ta technologie od AMD srovnatelna s Intel VT-c (pokud takova je) jmenuje.. nejak to nikde nemuzu najit :/
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi! ..
<areon> freax,  tak to ti nepovim zkus amd.com 
<xchullit> 13 let windows
<freax> areon: njn.. nevadi. na amd.com uz chvilku hledam, ale nemuzu nic najit :/
<freax> xchullit: tim tu nikoho nenadchnes :D nesplet sis kanal? :D
<xchullit> vas hledam hosi
<areon> xchullit, vysad tu  drogu začátečníku a zkus drogu profíku :D
<xchullit> muzete mi rit letmo top 10 ubuntu features ,oproti W7
<areon> nedá se to ukradnout :D
<supersasho> ale pre dobry pocit, by mohli spravit nejaky crack na ubuntu :-D
<areon> 2. nikde se to nehlásy co delam 
<supersasho> nepotrebujes antivirus, nepotrebujes antispyware
<areon> 3. nepotrebuju grafický rozhraní 
<areon> abych mel doam server
<supersasho> xchullit: zalezi na tom na co ho chces pouzit
<xchullit> helejte ja dal first install a celal  jsem neco co bude pichou , hosi ja se lek
<xchullit> cekal
<xchullit> no to jedno
<xchullit> jak je to z driverama ?
<supersasho> coho si sa zlakol?
<supersasho> nainstalujes a funguje to :)
<supersasho> alebo je tu druha moznost, ze to fungovat nebude :) ale tak malo byt, zalezi od hw co mas
<supersasho> v linuxe su totiz ovladace sucastou jadra a vecsinou sa nedoinstalovavaju
<xchullit> a je nejaky developesky ubuntu complete ?
<supersasho> xchullit: co si predstavujes pod pojmom developersky?
<xchullit> tech 690mb je malo ze
<supersasho> ani nie.. mas tam dost veci.. ostatne si doinstalujes
<xchullit> nedavno jsem videl nejaky build do 3GB
<supersasho> tam su viacere jazykove mutacie a nejake programy
<xchullit> to je instaluje pres svn ze
<areon> xchullit, jadro ubuntu ma 30 mb
<areon> xchullit, zbytek jsou programy 
<xchullit> njo ,ale to jsou jen freecka
<xchullit> umi to sony vegas ?
<areon> xchullit,  jako ma doma 8gb ubuntu ale to je 2vrství dvd oficialni cesky k prirucce ubuntu a tam jsou skoro vsechny programy
<xchullit> jak to myslis 8gb
<xchullit> jako velikost Iso ?
<areon> xchullit,  ano 
<supersasho> jj tak to myslel
<xchullit> a je nekde nejaky  final list co to ma naintegrovany ?
<areon> jako to dvd?
<xchullit> j
<areon> nikd ejsem ho nehledal
<areon> jako 
<areon> mato pride lany programy pro cesky uzivatele
<areon> terba narozdil jsou tma uz nainstalovany flashe
<areon> esmska
<areon> j downloader
<areon> skype
<areon> atd atd
<xchullit> irco to ma taky ?
<supersasho> xchullit: vsetko sa to da doinstalovat
<areon> na tom dvd je urcite
<supersasho> ci nemas pripojenie na net, na tom pocitaci?
<xchullit> kde to dvd koupim
<areon> jako xchullit  napises sudo aptitude install irc
<areon> a mas to
<areon> to dvd nekoupis
<areon> to si musis koupit celou knizku
 * supersasho dufam ze sa este spyta na magnety :-D
<areon> http://sdruzeni.ubuntu.cz/ubuntu-prirucka
<xchullit> jasne
<supersasho> vojtech_t: tak teba som tu dlho nevidel :)
<areon> xchullit, tohle ti MS neda za ty prachy
<areon> :D
<xchullit> tak ja mam wecko za darmo ze
<vojtech_t> supersasho: já na irc moc nechodím
<supersasho> xchullit: odporucam normalne ubuntu vyskusat a vsetky programy si mozes doinstalovat cez klikatko, nepotrebujes 8gb dvd
<areon> v tom pripade doporucuju clanek https://www.abclinuxu.cz/blog/urandom/2009/9/zniceni-dat-na-disku-snadno-a-rychle
<supersasho> vojtech_t: jj vsimol som si, ale kludne mozes idlit s nami :)
<xchullit> to mi vadi tyhle installery ,ja spis megapack kdyby byl
<vojtech_t> supersasho: já jsem nějak ircčku nikdy nepřišel na chuť... asi jsem s internetem začal až moc pozdě :)
<supersasho> tak ja som tiez neni stare zelezo ale tak kazdemu co vyhovuje :)
<xchullit> a ty drivery ma to nejaky driver finder ?
<areon> xchullit, rozumis ale to by se nevlezlo na cd ale pokdu chces větsi na Debian se dela
<areon> na 4,7gb
<xchullit> HD
<xchullit> :)
<supersasho> xchullit: linux nie je windows, je to iny OS, to si treba uvedomit
<areon> jako jestli tam jede HD?
<supersasho> xchullit: instalovanie aplikacii v linuxe je jednoduchsie a mas ich vsetky pokope
<xchullit> jake popularni programy to ma nejvic
<supersasho> ach jaj
<xchullit> ikdyz me staci jen 10 softiku
<supersasho> ale ake zameranie?
<areon> xchullit,  jak rika supersasho  proste linuxu se povedlo neco co win nikdy vsechn aplikace se daji stahnout pokud vis jak se jmenuje bez toho aniz by jsi otevrel prohlizec 
<supersasho> xchullit: ake programy potrebujes, na ake pouzitie?
<xchullit> napr foobar 2000
<xchullit> ikdyz to co potrebuju ubuntu umi
<supersasho> to je prehravac?
<xchullit> jaj
<supersasho> ak hej, tak na linuxe je plna (_._) roznych prehravacov :)
<areon> xchullit, linux ma primo v zakladu prehravac 
<xchullit> ja pouzivam jen foobar , xbmc a pak uz nic
<FrostyX> ne, linux nema primo v zakladu prehravac :-D
<supersasho> mplayer, totem, vlcplayer take najpouzivanejsie
<areon> kaffeine
<areon> FrostyX,  no dovol co je rythmbox?
<supersasho> linux nema, distro *buntu moze mat
<FrostyX> to je prehravac, ktery je v gnome, ne v linuxu, to je trosku rozdil
<supersasho> a xbmc je aj pre linux
<vojtech_t> xchullit: tak třeba xbmc má i linuxovou verzi
<FrostyX> takze muzes rict, ze ubuntu ma v zakladu rhytmbox, ale urcite ne linux
<xchullit> ma to podporu pro nejakou video striznu
<supersasho> http://xbmc.org/download/ to je multiplatformove
<xchullit> ja vim
<areon> FrostyX,  omlouvam se
<vojtech_t> xchullit: ubuntu má v základu pitivi, ale jsou i další
<supersasho> openshot je fajn
<FrostyX> me nemusis, ja jen aby jsis to uvedomil :)
<xchullit> pitivi , hosi to nebude ono :D
<xchullit> ja mam sony vegas 10 a to je skoro konzole
<supersasho> sry ale nerozumiem
<xchullit> no to je jedno ,
<starejbar> juj tady nam to nejak zije :)
<xchullit> co je teda lepsi linux a nebo ten ubuntu mod?
<areon> starejbar,  a ted jdou vsichni do baru
<supersasho> okej, niekedy mam pochybnosti ci to nie je troll :-D
<areon> xchullit, linux neexistuje jen linuxoví distribuce jako je Ubuntu, debian, red that atd
<supersasho> linux je jadro, kernel, zaklad na ktorom vznikaju distribucie (ubuntu, opensuse.. ale da sa povedat ze aj android, chromeOS atd.)
<xchullit> no musim se ptat ,moc nevim spis se zajimam
<supersasho> to je v poriadku, len by bolo jednoduchsie si nieco o tom precitat a dostanes fundovanejsie odpovede jak od nas (odo mna ;) )
<xchullit> chrome pouzivam to je faster :)
<supersasho> a ak nie, tak sa potom pytat
<supersasho> no a ak si pocul o chromeOS tak to je vlastne linux a nan je prehliadac prirobeny (lopatisticky povedane)
<xchullit> ja to necetl ,ja to sosnul ,nabootoval a pak jsem dostal jen sok :D
<FrostyX> xchullit: mozna by nebylo spatne precist si treba http://www.abclinuxu.cz/ucebnice/uvod/co-je-to-linux a http://www.abclinuxu.cz/ucebnice/uvod/distribuce ... 
<supersasho> sok znamena co konkretne?
<xchullit> jednoduchost az moc
<vojtech_t> tak google staví na tom, že máš jen prohlížeč a všechno děláš v něm
<supersasho> xchullit: tak sa mozes prepnut do textoveho rezimu a budes to mat hned zlozitejsie :-D
<xchullit> ja vim jejich os mam
<supersasho> vojtech_t: jj, osobne ale nie som moc fanusik cloud systemov :-/
<xchullit> ja jsem cetl neco o ubuntu atd ,ale potrebuju spis aktivni diskuzi
<vojtech_t> a my jsme pasivní diskuse?
<spectrum1> zrovna jsem na cloud koukal, nevite o peknem navodu na jeho zprovozneni? ;-)
<xchullit> a vam se nelibi uz windows hosi ?
<vojtech_t> mně ne
<starejbar> uz nejakou dobu 
<xchullit> me nevadi mam 64bit a to je pomerne silny
<supersasho> uz par rokov nie
<supersasho> xchullit: len tak zo zvedavosti, kolko mas rokov?
<areon> xchullit, ja mam i win kdyz potrebunu neco do skoly nebo si chci zahrat :D a nechce se mi hrat s nastavenim 
<xchullit> 31
<supersasho> spectrum1: na zdravie! a mam pocit ze som niekde videl clanok s cloudovym systemom, este si tak spomenut kde :)
<starejbar> nebylo neco nedavno na rootu?
<supersasho> xchullit: ide o to, ze vyskusaj linux a uvidis ci sa ti zapaci, alebo nie
<supersasho> starejbar: bud root, alebo abccko, nie som si uz isty
<spectrum1> 31 let, blew .. 
<FrostyX> xchullit: neco cetl. mozna jsem propasl zacatek diskuse, ale (nevim jestli spravne) jsem pochopil, ze chces zkusit linux. jestli je tomu tak, tak si opravdu precti ty 2 clanky co jsem posilal
<supersasho> linux je super, len ked si cely zivot poznal len windows mozes mat problemy zmenit urcite svoje navyky
<supersasho> od pripon suborov, cez programy na ktore si bol zvyknuty, cez office, po rozne nastavenia, atd atd
<spectrum1> pracujete nekdo v SW firme?
<supersasho> ale to je vsetko o zvyku
<supersasho> ee
<starejbar> to jo kdyz jsem na tucnaka naucil i manzelku
<supersasho> starejbar: :)
<FrostyX> ja rodice
<starejbar> po pul roce uz zacina koketovat i se sudo
<supersasho> starejbar: no to je ale nebezpecna znamost :-D
<starejbar> se ji neco seklo tak jsem ji po telefonu vyvetlil pkill
<areon> já to chtel dát mamce do práce /Mš/ale málem jsem umřel
<FrostyX> starejbar: to aby sis zmenil heslo od roota jestli se uci se sudem
<FrostyX> :-D
<spectrum1> starejbar, takovou praktiku neznam, jak to vypada? ;-)
<supersasho> fakeroot ;)
<starejbar> se toho nebojim
<starejbar> ma svuj notes
<starejbar> az si ho rozhodi tak si ho da dokupy :-)
<FrostyX> no jen aby ti tam neudelala nejakou srandicku :-D
<starejbar> tak nejak jsem ji nastinil jak to funguje nic nez pkill jsem ji zatim nevysvetloval :-)
<starejbar> prinejhorsim si budu mit s cim hrat 
<supersasho> starejbar: mi to pripomina jeden komix, si tam za chvilu da gentoo a bude stale nieco kompilovat :-D
<starejbar> :-D
<FrostyX> ssh starejbar@tvojeip, sudo pkill init a pak se ti prijde zasmat :-D
<starejbar> a pak mi gentoo hodi i na muj komp
<FrostyX> ze si mas prubezne ukladat praci :-D
<starejbar> no tak to by musel znat my heslo 
<starejbar> to jste znali chvili jen vy a ja :-)
<xchullit> co viry najde to neco ?
<starejbar>  jo na win oddilech bez problemu
<supersasho> starejbar: pametny irssi incident ;)
<starejbar> jj
<starejbar> a pouceni nechatuj v polospanku
<starejbar> a nepouzivej tildu na irssi
<supersasho> :)
<starejbar> sak tilda me tak nakrkla ze okamzite letela :D
<supersasho> xchullit: viry co su pre windows pod linuxom nefunguju.. bezpecnostne diery co ma adobe flash su zial multiplatformove
<xchullit> to vim no
<supersasho> starejbar: toto je on, nasiel som ho :-D http://linuxgazette.net/153/misc/xkcd/cautionary.png
<xchullit> ma to nejaky vymakany fotoshop
<xchullit> ?
<supersasho> xchullit: robis profesionalne videa v sony vegas a upravujes fotografie vo photoshope?
<areon> xchullit,  gimp
<areon> je dobrej
<supersasho> alebo by ti na to vsetko stacil openshot a gimp?
<xchullit> na fotky mam corel psp x2 ultimate
<starejbar> supersash: genialni :))))
<supersasho> starejbar: mi to strasne pripomenulo jak si spomenul svoju manzelku a sudo :-D
<xchullit> uz jsem prosel nejvisim stupnem narocnosti ,proto se linuxu bojim :D
<supersasho> xchullit: sony vegas, photoshop, corel ultimate, hm
<areon> areon, 
<supersasho> linuxu sa netreba bat, linux je priatelsky voci uzivatelom. len si svojich uzivatelov vybera :)
<xchullit> nj SVN system je dost populani na stahovani ,zalezi co ceho
<areon> můžu otázku co jsi myslíte o tech 180 lidech co se obetuje v japonsku?? aby národ prežil ?
<supersasho> areon: neviem nic o takej sprave, jedine ze hovorca ich vlady 4 dni nespal aby mohol informovat co sa deje
<areon> supersasho,  to je 180 lidi do zabezpecuje reaktor aby nebouchl a pritom dostava davku radiace ktera je poznamena do konce zivota
<supersasho> aha :(
<areon> supersasho,  ale vsichni jsou tam dobrovolen
<supersasho> co som cital naposledy tak sa ta davka radioaktivity znizila oproti tomu co bolo tesne po vybuchu, iked stale nad normu
<areon> But while most hurry in the opposite direction, about 180 plant workers are staying put -- despite the fact that doing so could result in serious illness or even death -- to battle the meltdown threat. 
<starejbar> ted o tom mluvi na ct23
<starejbar> 4
<starejbar> fukushima fifty
<areon> no tak uz jich je 50 mrtvejch a ted jich tam dojelo dalsi 130
<supersasho> :(
<areon> supersasho,  ne to jsem nemyslel vazne
<supersasho> vsak za to!
<supersasho> :)
<vojtech_t> nekde to psali docela "rozume" -- to je jako treba hasici, nasazovat zivot maji v popisu prace
<starejbar> http://www.novinky.cz/zahranicni/svet/227958-padesat-statecnych-chrani-elektrarnu-pred-jadernou-katastrofou.html
<areon> supersasho,  nejvic me uklidnuje to ze ma bracha zitra vycvik s atom bordelem
<supersasho> vojtech_t: suhlasim, ale pracovnici elektrarni asi nemaju toto v popise prace
<vojtech_t> supersasho: tak technici a operatori asi musi pocitat s tim, ze kdyz se neco stane, tak nemuzou utect, ale musi zustat a "bojovat" (otazka je nakolik si to pripousti - nehoda tehle rozmeru vec, kterou vetsina pracovniku nikdy nezazije)
<supersasho> tak to urcite, ale myslim ze ked by povedali nejdeme, tak ich nutit nemozu
<xchullit> hosi vite jakeho mam irc klienta
<areon> supersasho, muj otec byl hasic a brácha ja na vojenský škole stím rizikem počítá kazdej
<areon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189349_174356519279402_100001151666595_411505_7932376_n.jpg
<xchullit> neberte to jako reklamu ,ale trillian astra pro 5 :)
<areon> xchullit,  :D toho dabla neznam
<starejbar> nevypada zle, do aera asi pekne zapadne
<xchullit> ale jinak tet testuju web irc mibbit , neni spatny ,hosi
<xchullit> vas nazor
<vojtech_t> ja jsem klasika pres xchat, a tipnu si, ze vetsina ostatnich taky :)
<supersasho> areon: tak to ano, ale hasic, vojak, policajt ti s tym musia ratat denno denne , pracovnici elektrarni ale asi patria do inej kategorie
<starejbar> irssi
<supersasho> vojtech_t: no dost bude mat asi irssi ale ja som tiez xchat
<areon> supersasho,  noo kazdej den kdyz ti merej hladinu radiace
<freax> irssi rulez :)
<xchullit> mibbit ma taky chanserv :)
<xchullit> tak smula chat.eu.freenode.net to neumi
<areon> supersasho,  proste to je riziko ja ted premyslim jestli bych tam sel kdybych vedel ze zachranim miliony lidi
<vojtech_t> areon: to asi nikdo nedokaze takhle rict...
<supersasho> to je rozhodnutie, ktore by nemal nikto zazit najradsej...
<areon> vojtech_t, ja nevim je neco jinyho se obetovat v afektu
<areon> vojtech_t,  to ej prakticky sebevrazda
<vojtech_t> areon: my v te situaci proste nejsme, tady to muzeme probirat horem dolem ale stejne nezjistime, co se jim honi hlavou
<areon> asi joo
<areon> mate pravdu kluci
<areon> doufam ze me nikdy nic nepostavi pred takovou volbu 
<supersasho> mozme im len zelat ze ked sa uz obetovali, tak nech sa im podari to uchladit skor ako sa tie tyce roztavia
<areon> jim ty tycky chytly a roztavili se
<areon> tak zeee jsou nahore slity do 1
<areon> tak ze to nedje poradne vypnout
<areon> nejvic me skovalo to video jak ti macici stojej kolem reaktoru v tech bilejch hadrach a lijou tam vodu
<xchullit> http://www.foobar2000.org/?page=Download
<xchullit> tohle skuste hosi
<xchullit> Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 2.7 x64 ISO   totok skusim sosnout
<FrostyX> to bude pekna zvracenost :-D
<xchullit> nebude to cesky ?
<freax> neznate prosim vas nejakej dobrej CLI benchmark?
<supersasho> Ubuntu Pro Ultimate Limited Extreme Edition
<FrostyX> nemam teda tuseni co to je, ale rekl bych ze jedinou ultimatni vec co ti to prinese, tak bude jine tema vzhledu a nejistotu, ze tam jsou oproti ubuntu nejake cool patche, ktere muzou rozesrat buhvi co
<supersasho> freax: to nebolo na teba :)
<freax> supersasho: hehe.. to mi doslo :)
<supersasho> xchullit: skus si pozriet linux mint
<supersasho> vojtech_t: nezalozil si nahodou do blog.ubuntu.cz :)
<supersasho> a vo vseobecnosti cele vsetko :) okej uz som si aj odpovedal, povazuj predoslu otazku za bezpredmetnu :)
<supersasho> spal som 4 hodiny tak mi to mysli dost pomaly
<xchullit> ten ultimate uz asi potunily ,i tak to testnu
<starejbar> gn all
<xchullit> http://carnesoft.net/software/52487-ubuntu-ultimate-edition-28-x86x64.html
<xchullit> 5GB
<xchullit> sossejte hosi :)
<xchullit> 3 G pro x64
<xchullit> hosi zjistete jestli to privede cz do systemu
<FrostyX> kdyz to preformuluju - "mame zjistit, jestli kdyz to nainstaluju, bude to v cestine" ?
<xchullit> ano
<FrostyX> a jak bychom to meli zjistit ?
<supersasho> FrostyX: asi to mame nainstalovat za neho a potom mu povedat
<xchullit> ja to stahuju , pak to testnu ,hosi
<FrostyX> mno me to jen zajimalo, jakou by jsi mel predstavu. jak bychom to meli vyzkouset
<xchullit> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Ultimate-Edition-2-8-Is-Based-on-Ubuntu-10-10-2.jpg
<supersasho> to vyzera hrozne teda
<FrostyX> :-D
<xchullit> a co by si jineho xel :)
<supersasho> aj konzola je krajsia jak hento
<supersasho> ako nic proti autorovi, ale po grafickej stranke to vyzera naozaj hrozne
<supersasho> tie farby a ikony vobec k sebe neladia
<supersasho> pouzity wallpaper vyzera jak v skicary pozliepany
<xchullit> no co uz
<supersasho> nehovorim, po stranke funkcnosti a vybavenosti to moze byt tip-top
<supersasho> ale co sa tyka vyzoru je to past na oko 
<FrostyX> mno zhodneme se na tom, ze je to silene :-D
<supersasho> skoda ze tu nie je [ZOMB] by ti mohol ukazat ako vyzera desktop na linuxe :)
<FrostyX> http://www.abclinuxu.cz/desktopy/zomb-20091125
<FrostyX> to je jeho desktop nez se v tom zacal naposled hrabat ... novej jsem jeste nevidel
<supersasho> FrostyX: jj uz aj novy tu ukazoval niekde, ale aj stary posluzi :)
<supersasho> diky
<FrostyX> starej ma na abclinuxu :) novej ne
<supersasho> xchullit: http://www.abclinuxu.cz/desktopy alebo si pozri ako vyzera kde4 prostredie iked som skor za gnome :)
<supersasho> xchullit: http://www.root.cz/clanky/kubuntu-10-10-opomijeny-bratr-ubuntu/ staci len obrazky ak nemas cas
<xchullit> ma to ubuntu nejake update live ?
<supersasho> ja idem zalahnut, majte sa
<xchullit> kdo tu je jeste
<xchullit> a kolik vas tu je tak za den ?
<FrostyX> dnes to byl lepsi prumer
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: zombicku jsi tu ?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-17
<freax> night madness is here... uuaaaaaa!!! :D
<h00ked> zduř prdi
<FrostyX> hoj
<h00ked> nevis jak se nadava tomu FS co pouziva openWRT? :D
<h00ked> se mi to nechce hledat D
<h00ked> :D
<FrostyX> netusim
<h00ked> tak prej XFS...
<h00ked> prej to nema zurnal... :D
<freax> dobre ranoo :)
<xchullit> oops
<FrostyX> uz se to tu zaclo schazet :)
<xchullit> nasel jsem 1 fail proc nemuzu mit aktivne linux na mem pracovnim pc
<xchullit> linux neumi Steam :D
<xchullit> http://www.root.cz/clanky/steam-pro-linux-definitivne-nebude-hracu-je-malo/
<starejbar> ale muzes vypoustet paru kdyz ti neco nepojede
<xchullit> co myslis tou parou
<xchullit> pro me je steam deni chleb
<freax> xchullit: pareni je zabijak casu, tak se na to vyser.. :D pro obcasny odreagovani ti musi stacit jedna poradna hra.. treba quakelive.com :P to ti pojede urcite :D
<xchullit> to jsem hral taky , to je freecko
<xchullit> a jinak hry a linux je tam nejaky hrot ? nebo ok ?
<freax> xchullit: pokud ta hra nativne nebezi pod linuxem tak jedna z moznosti jak ji na linuxu rozjet je Wine.. na www.winehq.org najdes databazi her a aplikaci a u nich jak dobre vali pres Wine.. jestli s tim sou/nejsou problemy atd..
<freax> xchullit: taky neco najdes na webu http://www.ubuntugamer.com/ ..jak uz plyne z nazvu je to web zabyvajici se parenim na Ubuntu :)
<xchullit> malo kdo se podridi teto akci :)
<FrostyX> jake
<xchullit> herni
<freax> ?
<xchullit> windows je podle me ingenirstvi , linux od ubuntu je podle me jen pozlatko (objevovani neceho co je jinde a nebo jiny druh zabavy ) :)
 * FrostyX si jde popovidat se svim ISP
<xchullit> muj nazor je takovy ze windows jede az na 120% moznosti a linux ma doraz nekde na 45% .. a co pak ?  :)
<xchullit> ale mit xbmc mediacenter pod ubuntu na htpc ,to je docela lakave , hosi :)
<freax> 120%? 45%? to je podle me hloupost... moznosti linuxu sou obrovsky. ale taky zalezi na tom, co chces na tom pc delat.. jestli ses hracicka a denne vysedavas u Steamu atd., tak zustan u Woken :D  muj nazor je takovej, ze Linux mi nabizi moznosti, ktery od Woken proste v zivote nedostanu.. 
<freax> 120%.. no mozna na tom neco bude.. mozna proto se Wokna tak casto sesypou :D
<xchullit> dobre , vypis mi presne to co je u woken neaktualni :)
<freax> xchullit: neaktualni?
<xchullit> proc by se mely okna sesypat , to bylo jen vyhradou lidi dositalovavat pokoutni software a nebo jine crackovane hc , ja preferuju w7 a to jako cisty celek  ve wokne udelas vse (z vyhradou na vynalozeny cas )
<xchullit> pokut chci byt nejrychlejsi tak si opatrim placeny softik (abych byl takz. nadcasovy)
<freax> xchullit: linux je vysoce konfigurovatelnej.. skoro vsechno se konfiguruje pomoci konfiguracnich souboru a tak si muzes celej system prizpusobit. koneckoncu je to takova skladacka.. celej system si poskladas z casti ktery chces.. z casti, ktery sou dobre odlazeny pro to co maj delat. ve vysledku dostanes stabilni system kde bezi vsechno tak jak chces a neni tam nic navic. stabilita Win a Linuxu se podle me neda vubec srovnavat.. zkus do Woken nainstalov
<freax> dalsi veci sou viry, spyware a dalsi humusy... pak je to open source software.. dalsi moznosti prizpusobeni vlastnim potrebam...
<freax> dalsi veci je to, ze jako uzivatel windows odesilas neustale bez vlastniho souhlasu hromadu informaci at uz o sobe, nebo o svym systemu... to se ti na linuxu nestane.. 
<freax> tech vyhod vidim spoustu... ale rikam.. je to taky dost o tom, na co ten OS potrebujes a co od nej ocekavas..
<xchullit> ja tohle chapu , stahovani ze strediska linux pres SVN ,jasne
<xchullit> u windows muzet vytunit pocitac dle sve dokonalosti a prestavivosti a cele ulozit jako data save na 100let , je to nastejno :)
<h00ked> fuj widle
<h00ked> kua uz aby byly fotky z installfestu... :(
<xchullit> v tom mas pravdu , ocekavani je velke a v dnestni dobe je potreba mit vse tet a hned ,nikdo nemuze cekat vecne :)
<h00ked> kua jak sem mel ten prikaz pro pamet :(
<xchullit> jsou software na kterych bych delal mesice nebo roky a pak je softik co me ulehci praci do par minut +- sec, a v tom vidim tu neomezenost :)
<freax> aah.. tyhle debaty me tak vycerpavaj :-D
<xchullit> no nic hosi ,jdu naco zaparit ,  a vecer van reknu neco u svich 13letech na windows :)
<freax> xchullit: ted te nejak nechapu.. tim chces rict, ze sem linuxem omezenej a neudelam s nim to co ty na woknech, nebo co? 
<freax> pochybuju, ze tu svejma 13ti rokama na Widlich nekoho nadchne :D
<h00ked> freax, to zalezi jak u koho, nekteri widlaci jsou neprizpusobivi a vsechno nove vidi jako spatne, tak se do toho nepousteji a proto je to zdrzuje, znam to z vlastnich zkusenosti, ale na urade teda no... :D
<h00ked> nespletl si nahodou kanal? :D
<freax> h00ked: taky sem si rikal.. nevim jestli si vybral nejlepsi kanal pro vyzdvihani Woken do vysin :D ale jako priste uz se odmitam hadat s jakymkoliv Woknakem. uz na to fakt nemam nervy. jak rikas. vsechno novy, nebo jiny co nefunguje jako Wokna automaticky hned odsoudi a ani se to nesnazi pochopit. asi v tom hraje svoji roli i lenost vubec zkouset neco novyho, nebo jinyho..
<h00ked> jo, ja vcera poslal do pryc jednoho na twitteru :D
<h00ked> mizim domu, cay prdi
<FrostyX> freax: jsem zvedav co nam vecer povi :)
<freax> FrostyX: jo jo.. taky sem na ty moudra zvedavej :D
<h00ked> vole to sou dementi
<h00ked> na trezzoru mi komplet smazly veskery upload :/
<FrostyX> jak se odborne rika cislum pod F1-F12 (tzn nenumericka klavesnice)
<h00ked> cudliky na klavesnici?
<FrostyX> :-D kdyz napisu, ze ovladani je na cislech, kazdej hned zacne smatrat po numerickem bloku :-D
<h00ked> takm u napis cudliky s cislama co jsou nad pismenkama :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<starejbar> huh clevek si par hodin afkne a co tu nevidim :_D
<starejbar> no tak se se mnou treba nebavte 
<starejbar> ale nezapominejte za ja mam FDD mechaniku :D
<freax> :D
<starejbar> ale ten xchul je docela vostrej
<FrostyX> :-D jj uz se tesim az dojde
<starejbar> doufam ze tady budu :)
<starejbar> pohadku na dobrou noc jsem uz dlouho neuzil
<FrostyX> mno, zrovna ty jeho postrehy z 13let uzivani winu si velmi rad poslechnu :-)
<starejbar> se aspon neco priucime 
<FrostyX> zomb by si to taky mel poslechnout :-D
<areon> dobrej den
<FrostyX> ahoj
<areon> tady to zije :D
<freax> cekame na komika :-D
<xchullit> zdar hosi
<xchullit> tak uz mate Top Ten soft- favorites?
<FrostyX> cau xchullit :)
<xchullit> caw
<h00ked> kominik je doma :o)
<xchullit> tak jake jsou tvoje nejlepsi softiky
<h00ked> jo vy cekate na komika, tak nic :D
<h00ked> je to stejne vtipny... kvuli zemetreseni v japonsku muselo nemecko odstavit jaderne elektrarny...
<h00ked> :D
<FrostyX> jo a nam zdrazi elektriku
<h00ked> v tehle chvilich by to chtelo vystoupit z EU :D
<h00ked> zacali by jsme prodavat jadro a kazdy v cr by pak byl sejk :D
<FrostyX> afk
<areon> h00ked,  dělám sbírku abych si postavil vlastní reaktor :D přidáš se?
<h00ked> ok, nejaky uran mam jeste ve sklepe :D
<areon> h00ked, toho mam dost ja potrebuju prachy na tu vež a obložení a turbínu :D ostatni mam i jadernýho technika
<h00ked> aha, tak ja ti dam uran a muzes ho prodat :D
<areon> h00ked,  bez na ebay.com napis oxide if uranium 
<areon> of
<areon> h00ked, http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=uranium+ore&_sacat=0&_odkw=oxide+of+uranium&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1311
<h00ked> a anicku tam jeste neprodavaji? :D
<areon> h00ked,  obchod z otroky je v americe oficialně zakázaný 
<areon> h00ked,  zkus nejakej africkej ebay
<h00ked> ok
<h00ked> kouknu na mexicky :D
<areon> h00ked, http://www.getyourownslave.com/
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi! ;-)
<spectrum1> dneska mam takovy zapeklity problem a nevim co s tim :-D
<spectrum1> mi to hlava nebere
<spectrum1> prestal mi jit net, tak jsem zrusil wifi/router krabicku a net jde ok ..
<spectrum1> problem je v tom, ze ta krabicka je 100% ok, jen kdyz ji zapojim tak to proste nejde
<spectrum1> a pritom to pri stejnem/zakladnim nastaveni doted fungovalo, to fakt nechapu
<spectrum1> jedine co me napada, ze me poskytovatel nejak blokuje, ale neumim si to dost dobre predstavit
<areon> spectrum1,  poskytovatel je kdo ?
<spectrum1> areon, to bude nejaky magor, ted se to jmenuje edera.cz tusim ..
<areon> spectrum1, aha co mas za net typ pripojeni
<spectrum1> areon, wifi ..
<areon> :D fregvence?
<areon> 2.6 ?? nebo 5,2
<spectrum1> 5 nejaka lepsi antena ..
<areon> a jako pristup mas router a nebo poe?
<spectrum1> ale problem je v tom, ze ja nepingnu ani na sousedni pocitac
<areon> muzu otazku ?
<spectrum1> power over ethernet, to s tim souvisi? ;-)
<spectrum1> jasne .. ;-)
<areon> nebyla u  vas bourka ?? to by lecos vysvetlilo :D
<spectrum1> tak zacnu od zacatku
<spectrum1> minuly tyden se zacal stejne chovat jiny router, tak jsem dal tenhle a ten byl doted (asi 4 dny ok) a ted zacal blbnout
<spectrum1> pritom sviti ok, na wifi se pripojim a jinak jsem pripojeny normalne kabelem
<spectrum1> z toho wifi/routeru jde kabel do switche ke kteremu je pripojeny jiny pocitac a na ten se ani nedostanu
<spectrum1> a teprve z toho switche jde kabel k antene
<spectrum1> kdyz dam kabel misto do routeru/wifi primo do pocitace tak se stejnou ip a mac adresou funguju
<areon> spectrum1, a nemas nekde prerusenej kabel ?
<areon> prislaplej
<spectrum1> viz vyse, tim to nebude, ne? ;-)
<areon> jo promin 
<areon> toho jsem si nevsimnul
<spectrum1> proto netusim co to je za pycovinu ..
<spectrum1> a pritom staci dat mezi jen ten router a je to hned mrtve
<areon> mas doma nejaky meřící prisroj volt metr?
<spectrum1> jako myslis abych si zmeril napeti? .. to je urcite ok
<areon> to jsem si myslel taky
<spectrum1> router bezi ok a na wifi se da pripojit
<areon> ok 
<spectrum1> pres web ho normalne spravuju a reaguje ok
<areon> nezoxidovali ti kontakty
<areon> tak ho resetuj
<areon> uplne
<areon> a znova nastav
<spectrum1> taky udelano
<areon> po pripade ho vymen z jinym routrem 
<spectrum1> bez vysledku, ani si netuknu, staci ho zapojit
<spectrum1> to jsem udelal (viz pred necelym tydnem a ted..)
<spectrum1> taky jsem si myslel ze je KO, donesl jsem ho do prace a tam se rozebehl
<spectrum1> tohle co mam je cisco/linksys ..
<spectrum1> jsem z toho magor
<areon> bych to musel videt 
<spectrum1> njn :-D
<spectrum1> taky bych tomu neveril
<spectrum1> nejhorsi je, ze mam svuj switch do ktereho jde pocitac --- S --- pocitac a ty se vidi
<spectrum1> jakmile dam pocitac -- S -- Router --pocitac  a ten router ma stejnou ip a mac jako puvodne ten pocitac, tak se nikam nedostanu  ..
<areon> o kolik se menej vzdalenosti
<areon> kdyz tam mas switch
<areon> a nebo kdyz ten kabel das rovnou do pc
<spectrum1> vzdalenosti jsou furt stejne, to mam jen abych mel navic wifi
<areon> tak vem jen kratkej kabl
<areon> co jsi dostal k tomu routeru
<areon> a zapoj to na ten pc
<spectrum1> ten pouzivam
<areon> jestli ho najde
<areon> jen na ten pc
<areon> nanic jinyho
<spectrum1> kabel je ok a komunikace router pocitac taky ok
<spectrum1> jen tim chcipne ten spoj
<areon> jo tka to bude spatny DHCP
<spectrum1> dhcp ok
<areon> tim sme shodili pred 14 dnama na cele skole net
<areon> :)
<spectrum1> jedine co me napada, ze by me blokovala komunikaci brana poskytovatele...
<spectrum1> ale prijde mi to divne, protoze by to pres ni jit ani nemelo
<areon> oni prizazujou dhcp oba dva 
<areon> proto se nedomluví
<spectrum1> kdo dva?
<areon> jak router tak pc
<spectrum1> nechapu
<areon> ok jsem zmatenej 
<areon> proadne jsem nespal 3 dny
<areon> proste
<spectrum1> :-)
<spectrum1> ok
<areon> asi nemas dobre nastaveny priority v siti
<areon> a oni se hadaj kdo bude mit jakou ip
<spectrum1> doted (rok) to bezelo ok :-D
<spectrum1> nema se hadat s kym ..
<areon> s pc
<spectrum1> a jine site jsem zkousel
<areon> a jede?
<spectrum1> uplne debilni, co nemuze normalni clovek dat .. ;-)
<spectrum1> ne, stejne nic
<areon> tak mu tu ip narid
<areon> rekni mu ze ma 10.0.0.2
<spectrum1> napevno na routeru? tak to mam nastavene, poskytovatel nedava dhcp
<areon> ale router ho dava 
<areon> tvimu pc
<areon> jinak by ti ta sit nefungovala
<spectrum1> jo dava, ta ip co poskytuje je ok ..
<spectrum1> komunikace mezi mym pc a routerem je ok
<areon> a jaka je ?
<spectrum1> 192.168.10.100
<areon> tak na pc nastav 192.168.10.101
<spectrum1> aby se mi to netlouklo s jinou siti pres openvpn ..
<spectrum1> jako jestli se neblokuju? .. 
<areon> jo
<spectrum1> no zkusit se to da, ale na routeru je testovani a ten router vidi starou belu
<spectrum1> jako traceroute a ping a z routeru vidim prd
<spectrum1> takze chyba je dal
<areon> otazka co znamená kdyz mi u hodin vyzkocilo cervenej trouhelnik s vykricníkem 
<spectrum1> jdu to jeste zkouset je to nejaky nesmysl ..
<areon> nj tak GL omlouvám se ze jsem enporadil
<spectrum1> no a rada na zaver, chces-li se nekomu pomstit tak dej do switche oba konce kabelu  a pozoruj bzukot ;-)
<spectrum1> njn, fakt tomu nerozumim kde by mohl byt problem
<areon> jako me treba v routeru odesla ta epromka
<areon> co tamje
<areon> ze ne neumela smazat az prenesla ty daty
<spectrum1> ten router je jiny jak rikam, tak nemuzou odejit oba za sebou :-D
<spectrum1> seru na epromky ;-)
<areon> zkus jinou zasuvku
<areon> ;)
<areon> jeste
<spectrum1> to mam byt jako neverny? ;-)
<spectrum1> njn, zatim.. jdu zkouset, kuwa drat ..
<spectrum1> ***** a ***** kuwa ..
<areon> :D ale tu elektrickou
<areon> spectrum1,  uz to jede?
<areon> má tady nekdo zkusenosti s mail serverem ?
<spectrum1> ne
<spectrum1> j
<areon> :D
<areon> mas nekde nejakej slusnej navod?
<spectrum1> mozna spatnej konektor .. jinak nevim
<spectrum1> **** lanko konektor do dratu treba neni dobry napad
<spectrum1> to bezi samo co bys potreboval?
<areon> jak to udelat
<areon> :D
<spectrum1> rikam, to bezi samo
<spectrum1> pri instalaci se te postfix zepta jakou mas domenu
<spectrum1> no a pak by to chtelo nejaky navod .. ;-)
<areon> co nainstalovat?
<spectrum1> tohle vypada dost silene: http://wiki.debian.org/Postfix
<spectrum1> postfix ne?
<areon> ok 
<spectrum1> Green Day - Awesome As Fuck, hmmm nove album ;-)
<areon> spectrum1,  dekuji moc
<areon> ;)
<areon> spectrum1, mail from:<you@youremail.com>
<areon> rcpt to:<user@example.com>
<areon> data
<areon> To: user@example.com
<areon> From: you@youremail.com
<areon> Subject: Hey my first email
<areon> This is my first email on debian postfix after installing configuring it.
<areon> It was easy. See you
<areon> sry
<areon> spectrum1, data 
<areon> 554 5.5.1 Error: no valid recipients
<areon> co to je?
<spectrum1> ze <user@example.com> neexistuje? 
<areon> to jsem zmenil
<areon> to mam ok ale to 2
<areon> ty data
<areon> kdyz napisu
<areon> tak to hodi chybu
<spectrum1> nechapu
<spectrum1> neco posles a je to ve fronte (mailq)
<spectrum1> zbytek ve /var/log/mail.log ..
<spectrum1> no a nebo se ti to vrati ..
<areon> ok uz je to vyreseny
<areon> :D
<areon> jsem blb
<spectrum1> u nas rikame plovicni blazen .. ;-)
<areon> jááá nejsem blázen máma me testovala
<areon> mám na triku
<spectrum1> hmm .. zrovna koukam
<spectrum1> http://www.natriko.cz/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15&products_id=98
<areon> bože
<areon> http://www.edgeoftheworld.cz/2011/03/15/proc-se-nebojim-japonskych-jadernych-reaktoru/
<areon> tady máte článek 
<areon> o fukushime
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-18
<xchullit> ubuntu kubuntu
<Kony> hoj, jak je preikaz na zjisteni kde se nachazi iptables ?
<Kony> tak uz mam
<Kony> je tu nekdo kdo docela rozumi iptables ???? potreboval bych zkontrolovat jeden config soubor, protoze ho chci nahodit na server a tedka bych se knemu kvuli restartu nemohl prijit, tak aby se nic nepodelalo
<h00ked> zduř prdi
<freax> cus :)
<h00ked> vole...
<h00ked> bilej prizabije cernyho = 22let, cernej zabije bilyho = 5let...
<h00ked> a at nadavaj na diskriminaci pici cerny :D
<h00ked> kurnik jak se jmenuje ta ceska upload sluzba co konci na .to? :D
<h00ked> pice takovy okno sem dlouho nemel...
<PetrHH> uloz
<h00ked> jo dik :D
<freax> :D
<PetrHH> h00ked, se nediv za ty tresty, to je politicka koreknost, kdyby to v tom baraku nebyli cigosi, tak to ani neni ve "zpravach"
<PetrHH> a ti debilove ze zahranici, jak nam furt rikaji jak jsme rasistitcky
<PetrHH> bych jim je vsechny zbalil a poslal je tam
<PetrHH> kdyz maji plnou drzku kecu, at si je vezmou
<PetrHH> svinsky rychle by je vraceli
<PetrHH> nekdo by jim to konecne mel rict na plnou hubu a srat na nejakou politickou koreknost
<PetrHH> k Ubuntu to taky trochu patri, v logu je jeden trosku tmavsi clovek 
<PetrHH> abychom nebyli uplne OT
<PetrHH> :-D
<PetrHH> no nic, ja zase zalezu, nerad bych mel zasahovku doma v baraku
<PetrHH> jsem nejaky rozjety, prave jsem zmenil verzi u pogramu na 1.0.0~alpha1, po 3 letech se blizi verze 1.0
<h00ked> mel bych asi konecne pustit eclipse at to vypada, ze aspon predstiram praci...
<xchullit> zdar linuxisti
<h00ked> pice zajebane eclipse
<h00ked> ted jeste do te aplikace nejak zapracovat paypal...
<xchullit> kazdy ma sveho androida:)
<h00ked> a ted otazka za deset bludistaku
<h00ked> pruhledne pozadi widgetu - ano nebo ne?
<FrostyX> co vytvaris ?
<xchullit> dejny
<h00ked> vytvarim aplikaci, ktera zpusobi revoluci a vsichni budou chtit jen android kvuli ni :D
<xchullit> mam v hlave jen htpc
<h00ked> dalsi?
<h00ked> to je dneska nejaka moda ne? kolega si taky uz asi ctyri hodiny sklada htpc :D
<xchullit> no tak moda , je to spis pohodlnost v prepichu :)
<h00ked> no hlavne kdyz tam nepobezi widle :D
<xchullit> proc si tak zaujaty pro Wecko
<h00ked> hadej :-)
<xchullit> to mi fakt rekni
<starejbar> je to anarchista :P
<xchullit> no ja mam vsechny systemy , nejak to neresim uz
<[ZOMB]> kua tady snezi :(
<xchullit> Linux distributions (605)  to od kazdeho neco
<xchullit> umi /neumi
<[ZOMB]> mas je vsechny jo? :P
<h00ked> z nejakyho duvodu se mi porad pta na dalvikVM ... :/
<xchullit> linuxisti slysi pouze na slova SVN, Downloader, Installer a vse co pohani doharuje prislusny servers, a hlavne nemaji radi nic co je cerne ,pokoutni a nebo crackovane popr. z druhe ruky ,mam pravdu ?
<[ZOMB]> to nemas no :D
<[ZOMB]> resp jak kdo, rozhodne nefandim widlim, ale je to proste vec co se pouziva a abych byl schopnej nekomu poradit, tak proste musim umet, at chci nebo nechci, to same je to se softem ;)
<xchullit> jenze to ma jeden velky hacek
<[ZOMB]> mam se na ten hacek ptat, nebo uz se o nem pise? :D
 * [ZOMB] je zvedavej jakej to ma hacek ;)
<xchullit> hodne lidi je u PC za ucelem tvorby a tu je treba mnohonasobne podporit nejen rychlosti ale i z prichozi profesionalitou pro urcite softiky a tu je treba vyuzit na 100%
<[ZOMB]> treba za 1. neomezovat soft na OS? :D
<xchullit> ale je fakt ze pokut nekdo kouka jen na plochu ,staci mu pouze to co je dane jako freeware :)
<h00ked> ja plochu nevidel od posledniho restartu :D
<xchullit> jja vim ,uplne te okouzlilo stahovani pres SVN , vydatny druh pocitacove zabavy ,ze :)
<h00ked> ne, ale pracuju
<h00ked> a co mas porad s tim svn, si se nasel vcera na netu ne? :D
<xchullit> vlastne stahujes repository na prislusnyho serveru
<h00ked> Habry...
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: nam tu taky zacalo snezit :(
<FrostyX> btw kde se flakas celou dobu :-D
<[ZOMB]> v praci kua :D
<FrostyX> aha :-D
<FrostyX> vsak byvas online i tam ne ? :)
<xchullit> tady taky
<xchullit> ale v kaliforni ne
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: prave ze ted v praci online bejt nemuzu, nesmime mit ani telefon s fotakem kuli bezpecnosti a utajeni procesu :)
<FrostyX> :-D :-D :-D
<FrostyX> boha, to tam pracujete na vyvoji biologickych zbrani ? :-D
<h00ked> pfuj
<h00ked> .serverstats
<Aurora> uptime  for localhost :  15:53:16 up 19 days, 22:12,  0 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.00
<Aurora> machine: x86_64, os: Linux 2.6.32-24-generic (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server)
<h00ked> uz by to chtelo novejsi kernel kua :/
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: delate tu nafukovaci ancu co vypada jako ziva jo? :D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: ee chemicky :))) 
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: mno skoro :D
<h00ked> tak mi pak jednu posli na testovani, porovnam s mladou :D
<h00ked> jsem zvykly i na beta testing, netrvam na RC :D
<[ZOMB]> okej, pisus si :D
<h00ked> kam utekl nas widlak? :( :D
<[ZOMB]> asi dostal strach :))
<FrostyX> ale on nam vcera nerekl ty moudra ? :(
<FrostyX> nebo jsem to jen zaspal ?
<[ZOMB]> on tu byl uz vcera? stoji to za hledani? :))
<FrostyX> on tu prave byl uz i predevcirem :-D
<h00ked> ja taky myslim ze nerekl, nebo jsem tu nebyl..
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FrostyX> zombicku, co pouzivas za emulator terminalu ?
<h00ked> zamrzlo mi eclipse :/
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: xfce4-terminal,xterm,rxvt, jak co na co a vetsinou ve vsech + screen
<FrostyX> ja kokot si zhodil net :-D ... 
<FrostyX> a funguje ti dobre screen v xfce4-terminalu ? me funguje v pohode v urxvt a konsoli, ale v xfce mi blika pri backspace, pageup/down, ..
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jo jede v poho, ale to blikani mi neco pripomina, asi to delalo predtim taky :)
<h00ked> Pro tento druh zásilek Česká pošta informace nezobrazuje.
<h00ked> at jdou do prdele :/
<[ZOMB]> neasi
<[ZOMB]> postou nic, tj podnik k ho...
<h00ked> mi jde balik z anglie
<h00ked> na royalmail mi to normalne vzdycky najde kdyz tam neco posilam, ale ceska posta proste baliky ze zahranici ne, demence tohle...
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> jn
 * [ZOMB] by mel uz konecne dodelat to conky :(
 * [ZOMB] je ale zase linej kua
<h00ked> bud v klidu
<h00ked> ja si uz asi dva mesice rikam, ze si conky nainstaluju :D
<[ZOMB]> :))))
<[ZOMB]> tak to jsem dal :D
<[ZOMB]> uz mi nesedi akorat pocasi, ale tj ta nejvetsi pakarna :))
<h00ked> bral sem si uz prasky nebo ne?
<[ZOMB]> urcite ne :D
<h00ked> hm...
<h00ked> beru 6 prasku denne
<h00ked> chybi mi jich 14, to mi neprijde jako cislo delitelne sesti teda :D
<h00ked> seru na to, proste sem si nevzal, prinejhorsim budu mit halusky :D
<[ZOMB]> ~P:D
<h00ked> juhuuu
<h00ked> kolega mi prinese nugatovy koblizky :p
<areon> h00ked,  jen aby to byla pravda :D
<h00ked> jj je, jinak mu totiz nedam klice od kanclu kde ma veci :D
<FrostyX> zombe vzpomen si jak jsi to blikani spravil :-D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: :D
<areon> h00ked, a ty jsi vypadal z techle lidi nejslusnější a on pritom je to vyděrač :d
<FrostyX> ze vsech vlastnosti screenu se mi zalibila takova blbustka screen -x, ... ta by se mi hodila pro irssi :)
<h00ked> to vis :D
<h00ked> sila krasy, kdyz muzu menit fingerprinty na otevirani dveri :D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: j dobra vec kdyz zapomenes nebo uz bezi, ale na tohle bych zrovna pouzil irc bouncer ;) btw muzu ti max poslat screenrc pro irssi co mam :)
<FrostyX> mno jeste jsem se v tom screenu moc nehrabal. v prvni rade chci vyresit to blikani :(
<h00ked> http://www.lamer.cz/quote/55572 hm.... to me vede k zamysleni se.... :o)
<[ZOMB]> jn :) a backspace pokud pouzijes xfce4-term
<FrostyX> planuju to udelat asi tak, ze irssi pobezi ve screenu, defaultne se spusti na 4 plose a na klavesovou zkratku si dam spusteni prave screen -x s otevrenym irssi ... pricemz do conky si dam ukazatel novych zprav :-D
<FrostyX> mno backspace mi prave funguje, jen to u nej blika, pokud omylem chci mazat a nic tam neni
<Amynka> ty jo
<Amynka> podle porno meritek
<Amynka> sem fat
<Amynka> :D
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: klasicka oprava chyby na linuxu - najdes prislusny konfig, zjistis spravny prikaz, vlozis a funguje to. potrebna doba pro spraveni - nekolik hodin .. :-D
<FrostyX> uz mi to neblika :-D
<FrostyX> do ~/.screenrc stacilo pridat "vbell off". akorat by me zajimalo kdo takovou zvracenost vymyslel
<xchullit> woops
<xchullit> nekomu staci avidemux ,nekdo zas radsi sony vegas :D
<xchullit> nasel jsem problem ?
<FrostyX> v cem
<xchullit> nektere aplikace museji byt v portable verzi pro prislusne library
<xchullit> ale mas pravdu taky mi vadi ten Weckovej data romming
<xchullit> postahoval jsem kde , pak jsem propadl panice
<xchullit> Ubuntu One Music Store , napr. v tomto softu bych nikdy nezpracoval svych 1982 CD , ma to tak banalni script ze foobar 2000  by prehodnotil cele last.fm za 1h
<xchullit> deme dal ,hosi
<xchullit> namatkou co mate za music organizer ?
<FrostyX> k cemu je takova vec dobra ?
<xchullit> je to tools aio
<xchullit> nebo ty neposlouchas music ?
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: do conky bych to moh hodit taky kua :) uz si nasel prikaz? hehe, pridam si taky radsi :)
<FrostyX> samozrejme ze ano. ale mam k tomu prehravac. nevim jestli music organizer == music player, ale jestli ne, tak jsem o tom jeste neslysel
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: ceka asi nejakou databazi s hudbou spis :)
<[ZOMB]> kazdopadne myslim, ze nemam potrebu zkouset neco novyho, mpd mi max postacuje
<FrostyX> jj mpd + ncmpcpp :-D
<[ZOMB]> ;)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jinak mam irssi ve screenu kuli nickum ... takze to je vpodstate uz o ukon min :)
<FrostyX> kurva ale ja tam nicky mival taky :-D ... jenze screen jsem instaloval vcera ... :-D
<xchullit> kdyz to tak vidim na tech forech lidi docela podstoupily install ubuntu ,ale tet marne dozaduji converzi u nekterych svich hi-tech softiku po danou platformu
<FrostyX> mozna jsem ho omylem smaznul kdysi
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> nicklist.pl
<[ZOMB]> pak ti nepujde ten backspace ;P
<FrostyX> mno uvidime ... za chvilku si k tomu zas sednu
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: hlavne si zvec historii listovani v screenrc, jinak to ma hovno
<FrostyX> mno nez to zacnu pouzivat, musim si udelat to udelatko pro conky
<xchullit> myslim ze uz me nic neohromi :)
<xchullit> to jsem zjedavej co bude po ubuntu 10.10  a to chtely za freecko 450kc :D
<FrostyX> ubuntu 11.04 ? :)
<xchullit> to uz je kosmeticky detail , znas tyhle developersky maniry :)
<xchullit> ja bych nove ubuntu pojmenoval prihodne , jednoduche puzzle :)
<[ZOMB]> lol
<xchullit> posledni co me tak nejak nadchlo byl novy stable od G.chrome , ihned jsem znicil ohnivou lisku :)
<xchullit> vite na co se tesim
<h00ked> FrostyX: po 10.10 bude prece apokalypsa, az potom 11.04 :D
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: zkus vymyslet jak rozhodit eclipse, aby vyuzivalo vsech sest jader a ne jenom dve :D
<h00ked> hehe, zajimavy pohled http://build.chromium.org/p/chromium/console :-)
<xchullit> kolik ma tvoje verze GB
<h00ked> eclipse?
<xchullit> chromiia
<h00ked> nevim
<xchullit> ja jsem nasel nejaky 3GB tunning
<xchullit> to vite rusaci :D
<xchullit> rusaci jsou sice mafiani ,ale jinak jako kontrukteri jsou vedci c1, oni vedi jak spojovat sadru a diamanty :)
<h00ked> 3GB browser... zajimavy :D
<xchullit_> huh
<h00ked> Aurora: hlidej!
<xchullit_> jedinej muj hlavni button ktery mam v pc je porad JD :)
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: na to nemam cas :)
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: tak to mas smulu, chtel sem ti schovat jeden koblizek :D
<[ZOMB]> :)))
<FrostyX> h00ked: na to nema cas, ladi conky :-D
<h00ked> me sere, ze kdyz kompiluju projekt v GWT tak mi to vyzere dve jadra na 99% a 4 jadra se nudi :D
<h00ked> FrostyX: nemyslim si :D
<areon> tady se to rozkecalo
<h00ked> nic mizim
<h00ked> najt prdi
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: to nasere :)
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: podpora v jadru ne?
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: ostatni aplikacky jedou se sesti jadrama?
<xchullit_> jadra budou my nebudem
<areon> otazka zvladne obyc ubuntu 12 jader ?
<[ZOMB]> bude jedno biotech jadro :D
<[ZOMB]> uz na to mam patent ;)
 * [ZOMB] kandiduje na centralni mozek lidstva a reditele kosmiru ...
<FrostyX> dam ti lajk :)
<[ZOMB]> :D
<areon> [ZOMB],  tak jo mas i muj
<[ZOMB]> btw jeste ze to conky mam, jinak bych ani nevedel jak je venku :D
<xchullit_> hosi , co vas na tom ubuntu bavi nejvic ?
<FrostyX> nadavani na nej :-D
<[ZOMB]> xchullit_: pohodlnost balikoveho systemu a "pouzitelne" jiz od livecd
<[ZOMB]> <- ... pro BFU
<[ZOMB]> lidi se na nem nauci zaklad a muzou si pak prebehnout na debian a pak uz jim nic nebrani v dalsim rozleru :)
<xchullit_> ale to je dalsi MOD
<[ZOMB]> neznamena, ze to neni snadny uvod do sveta linuxu ...
<[ZOMB]> a jedine vetsi pomer komunity linuxu donuti vyrobce ohlizet se i na ostatni OS ...
<[ZOMB]> samo nekteri jen berou ...
<[ZOMB]> to pak neni komunita ale M$ users :P
<xchullit_> jak to myslis berou , to je preci ucel internetu :)
<[ZOMB]> to mas trosek milnou predstavu o internetu, to je mozna tvoje dosavadni pouzivani, ale rozhodne pro to neni :)
<[ZOMB]> alespon ja o tom mam naprosto jinou predstavu, ale nemam chut tu psat slohovou praci :))
<xchullit_> mam zato ze stahnes soft a pak zjistujes  jeho dispozice ,mam pravdu ?  tak kde je ta odlisnost oproti jinym OS :)
<xchullit_> je tu nekdo kdo ma vyssi ambice pro multimedialni tvorbu cehokoliv ?
<xchullit> hi :)
<areon> :-) zdravim vudče :D
<xchullit> http://customize.org.ua/windows7/2775-ubuntu-skin-pack-30.html   rusko ja to rikam porad :D
<areon> a vis ze 85% ruskyho SW ma s sobe vir
<xchullit> defakto je jasny ze hodni lidi vyzaduje Theme , a to tak aby oci vnimaly takz. odlisnost, ani bych netvrdil ze za to muze jina architektura
<areon> http://ubuntusatanic.org/screenshots.php
<areon> tohle je hustejsi ubuntu
<xchullit> flip 3D je v kazdem OS :)
<areon> xchullit, a ty uz jsi to zkusil ?, nainstalovat?
<xchullit> ten skusim pozdeji , ale tento jsem si nasadil tet  http://hameddanger.deviantart.com/art/Neon-Skin-Pack-1-0-For-Seven-200757703
<xchullit> tet ani nevim co mam za os :)
<xchullit> :D
<xchullit> ja vim , je to frustrujici ,ale dneska je mozny cokoliv pro vzhled , jo flash to je vec :)
<xchullit> proc se bojis viru ?
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<xchullit> taky si pripadate jako fantomasove ?
<xchullit> :)
<spectrum1> blew fantomas ..
<xchullit> ano,  jsem fantomas doktore Lefebre
<spectrum1> blew, byt 1+1 to je jako kdyz nic ..
<vojtech_t> sakra, ja vas dneska nejak nepobiram
<xchullit> proto pouziji tvuj chytry mozek na vyrobu meho robota
<spectrum1> :-D
<spectrum1> to jsem zrovna koukal na futurumu .. cislo 5 a tak ;-)
<spectrum1> *futuramu, blew ..
<supersasho> spectrum1: uz ti to pitie lezie na mozog :-D futuRUMu :-D
<supersasho> dufam ze sa neurazil :)
<xchullit> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/windows7/visualstyle/#/d3bgac0
<xchullit> woops
<xchullit> ten web je jako kladivo na jakykoliv vzhled
<xchullit> rekl bych ze moje PC is finally  :)
<xchullit> ja se vratim :)
<[ZOMB]> uz se vsichni moc tesime :P
<supersasho> :-D
<areon> [ZOMB],  tak ho chudaka nech :D jaa jsem taky premyslel nad tim proc pouzivam linux :D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<supersasho> xchullit tu bol tusim aj vcera, ci to bol iny expert?
<FrostyX> byl tu
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: no tak s nim je sranda :)
<supersasho> ma 31 ale mam pocit jak keby mu bolo 13 :)
<FrostyX> to uz jsme se zombem taky probirali :-D
<supersasho> aha :)
<FrostyX> mozna je to jen nejaky dislektik, ale souvislou vetu nenapise
<areon> to já taky ne
<areon> abych se vyhnul fámám ja jsem taky dislektik :)
<FrostyX> :-D
<areon> aleee ja to mam takovi siblí
<areon> muj mozek pracuju rychleji než moje ruce
<FrostyX> ale kdyz neco napise on, vetsinou ani nevim o co jde
<FrostyX> nevim teda jak je to u ostatnich
<areon> jako ja nikoho nesoudim ;) ale ja nemam problem po nem cokoliv precist
<FrostyX> tak jsem mozna po ceste narazil do futer :-D
<areon> ??
<Aurora> ??[x]: Usage: ?? <word> [> nick]
<areon> Aurora,  pomalu a cesky
<supersasho> dobru hosi a holky
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: imap ,pp <Esc>:r !xclip -o<CR> me to vyhovuje takto
<xchullit> :)
<xchullit> hosi uz asi spite
<FrostyX> ja tak na 50%
<FrostyX> a ja bych se na to moch vymrdat .... good night
<xchullit> gn
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-19
<starejbar> zdar
<starejbar> hoj
<starejbar> hoj
<[ZOMB]> gm
<h00ked> bleh
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> kdopak se na m to probral :D
<FrostyX> :)
<[ZOMB]> nazdar sipkova ruzenko :P
<FrostyX> kurna mam ted nejak rozhorenej spanek. vstavam jak normalni clovek
<[ZOMB]> napodobne :d
<FrostyX> vsichni jeste chrapou, tak jsem si musel vzit ntb a odstehovat se do kuchyne
<[ZOMB]> :)))
<h00ked> moje hlavaaaaaa :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> sobota rano ... :-D
<[ZOMB]> ja se hrabu v tom conky, btw jsem tak premejslel o tech logach ... a nahradil jsem je dmesg :)
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> neasi :D
<h00ked> pice letosni rocnik czech teku se asi odehrava u me xD
<[ZOMB]> jakto?
<h00ked> mam tak volaky bordel.. :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: nestras voe, to zavani ze si muj soused :D
<h00ked> dve kamosky slavili osmnactky, jedna dvacitky a jedna dvaadvacitky :D
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: vcera jsem ti posilal ten paste command .... kdybys nasel vhodnejsi klavesu pro to - treba jen v normalnim modu, tak dej vedet :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: j koukal jsem :)
<[ZOMB]> okej :)
<FrostyX> aj, ... preklep
<[ZOMB]> :P
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: zkouska rozhlasu, slysis soundtrack z Tronu? :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: to asi spis obracene, pac pres tohle neslysim od nikud jinud ani tuk :D
<FrostyX> vy jste hovada, ja tu setim potichu :'(
<h00ked> no ja taky tim soundtrackem ohlucil asi cely barak... :D
<[ZOMB]> pocitam tak 180bpm,ale prd se v tom vyznam :)
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: co poslouchas ,
<FrostyX> ?
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: strahov - hujermaslosilvestr :)
<h00ked> no ja dal subwoofer na 25%
<h00ked> kdyz tam mam 40% tak uz se mi klepou okna :D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jestli ti to neco rekne :D
<[ZOMB]> je to uz dost stary :)
<FrostyX> spis ne, hodil jsem to do googlu
<[ZOMB]> to nevim jestli neco najde, je to tekno :)
<h00ked> ty vole alfacomp neumi k desce napsat jake frekvence ramky zvlada.... demence
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: to dost
<FrostyX> youtube mi vyhodilo silene psychedelni obrazky :-D .... mi doslo ze to bude neco takoveho :-D
<FrostyX> ze vam z toho nemrdne hlava :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> ha, trance radio :o)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: http://soundcloud.com/billx/ass-bomber :)
<[ZOMB]> neco podobnyho :0
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: nice :-)
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: ty mi vecne posilas stranky, ktery nefungujou v chromiu :-D
<h00ked> fungujou
<h00ked> :D
<FrostyX> skocim si do pokoje ulovit sluchatka a pustim si to
<FrostyX> me teda ne ... 
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> me jo :o)
<[ZOMB]> :P
<[ZOMB]> chrome / chromium ?
<FrostyX> u me chromium
<h00ked> chrome i chromium zkusil sem obe
<[ZOMB]> :)
<FrostyX> ja zkusil obe a nefunguje ani jedno :-D
<[ZOMB]> :)))))))
<h00ked> :D
<FrostyX> ze bych mel nejakej hloupej plugin ? :-D
<[ZOMB]> mozna :)
 * [ZOMB] uz to pocasi nenavidi fakt dost
<FrostyX> ntb mi vydava dost zajimavy zvuk - jako by chctel odletet .. ale vetrak to neni :-D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> hdd?
<FrostyX> nejspis
<FrostyX> ta hudba je silena :-D
<[ZOMB]> backup..
<h00ked> az poletis hod mi cestou neco k snidani :D
<[ZOMB]> thx :D
<[ZOMB]> ja tu mam jeste kure na paprice :P
<h00ked> aaa
<FrostyX> ja mam prasatko se zelim :-P
<h00ked> ja segedyn
<h00ked> nebo jak se to pise
<h00ked> uz asi ctyri dny, mlada uvarila a jaksi se od toho oba drzime v uctive vzdalenosti :D
<FrostyX> hosi ja rebootuju, ... nemam z toho disku dobrej pocit :-D
<[ZOMB]> tj fuck jak se to pise, je to dobry :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: :)))
<h00ked> no je to dobry, ale od maminky :D
<h00ked> mlada kdyz pri vareni spolupracuje s googlem, tak to nikdy neni... i ten zachod se toho imho boji :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FrostyX> doufam ze uz mi to nebude odlitat
<h00ked> nechapu lidi, co si musi delat v byte bordel aby se citili jako doma...
<h00ked> ja ho tu mam radsi permanentne :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> neasi
<FrostyX> my na intru zase mame system ulozeni veci kterym nikdo nerozumi ...
<h00ked> to uz je ohrany :D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<FrostyX> ale trefny :)
<h00ked> ale je fakt, ze cedule "vstup pouze s platnym ockovanim a na vlastni riziko" taky neni marny... :D
<FrostyX> je to takovej ekosystem ... neco tam nekde polozis a ono jako by to prirostlo do okolniho prostredi a nekolik mesicu se to nepohne ...
<FrostyX> to ne :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> no zaplat panbuh ze se to nepohne :D
<[ZOMB]> obcas mam strach u nekterejch hrncu ze se ta poklicka nadzvedne a neco mi nafackuje ze to chci vylejt do hajzliku :D
<FrostyX> :-D jo, zrovna co se tyka odpadkoveho kose / kosu obcas mam strach ze se odejde vyhodit sam a poceste nam ublizi
<[ZOMB]> presne :D
<[ZOMB]> vsude stejny koukam :D
<FrostyX> taky koukam ze jsme asi stejny hovadka :-D
<[ZOMB]> asi na tom neco bude :D
<h00ked> mno...
<FrostyX> a vsichni v 9 rano na irc .... kurna my jsme vazne divni :-D
<h00ked> ja jen cekam az mlada uplne degraduje taky na vsechno...
<[ZOMB]> :)))
<h00ked> kdyby na irc... ja uz pul hodiny chci spustit eclipse :D
<FrostyX> vyser se na nej. zkus to ve vimu
<h00ked> jasne :D
<h00ked> testovani je stejne pro sraby coz? :D
<FrostyX> presne
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FrostyX> eclipse se mi nelibi, tahne se u me jak sopel ... pocitam ze ty s tim ale mit problem nebudes ze :-D
<[ZOMB]> ma :D
<[ZOMB]> nejde mu to vubec :D
<FrostyX> myslim v tech chvilik, kdy mu to jakoze jde :-D
<FrostyX> *chvilich
<h00ked> no obcas se to sekne... :D
<FrostyX> chudak musi byt nervozni, kdyz uz den nemoh spustit vyvojove prostredi a pracovat a my do nej jeste budem rejpat :D .. 
<h00ked> ale tak ja si na eclipse zvykl, hlavne tam mam primo pluginy na GWT a ADT coz usnadnuje praci :-)
<[ZOMB]> od toho tu jsme ne? podpora ... :D
<h00ked> FrostyX: kdybys vedel, jak sem na nej vcera nadaval... :D
<FrostyX> no prave vim ze jsi o nem mluvil uz vcera :-D ... 
<h00ked> ale tak sem si radsi udelal kafe :-)
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FrostyX> mno, ja si tu asi pustim film. kdyby se vam nekomu chtelo mi koupit nejakou snidani, budu vam vdecny :-P
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> FrostyX: tak az ti nekdo koupi, tak se prijd podelit :D
<FrostyX> jasne :)
<FrostyX> prece bych te nenechal o hladu.
<FrostyX> ale doufal jsem, ze prave se stavis ty
<h00ked> aha...
<h00ked> tak ja poslu mladou :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> asi budete ohladu spolu :D
<h00ked> neposlu...
<h00ked> bych ji musel vzbudit a to byva obcas nebezpecne... :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FrostyX> nerikal jsi, ze tam mas rozhlas pro celej barak ? :-D
<h00ked> to jo, ale ona uz je zvykla :D
<FrostyX> :)
<h00ked> heh sem si dlouho neaktualizoval nove dily u serialu jak tak koukam...
<h00ked> mno co se da delat, jdu koukat na HIMYM :-)
<h00ked> krucinal, proc mi nejdou spojit activity? :(
<brk> moc krve v alkoholu
<h00ked> to ne, krev tam porad jeste neni :o)
<h00ked> proc proboha bezi emulator na portu 5554 a debugger na portu 8624? o.O
<[ZOMB]> otrava krvi je na hovno, rozhodne :)
<h00ked> [2011-03-19 11:31:20 - Note2easy extended] Starting activity cz.note2easy.extended.h00ked.NotesList on device emulator-5554
<h00ked> [2011-03-19 11:31:28 - Note2easy extended] Attempting to connect debugger to 'cz.note2easy.extended.h00ked' on port 8624
<h00ked> to mi nekdo fakt reknete, proc to jede na dvou portech... jak muze debugger poslouchat na jinem portu nez jede appka... :D
<[ZOMB]> co ja vim
<[ZOMB]> :)
<h00ked> asi nejsem sam kdo chlastal, budu muset zkontrolovat bar :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<xchullit> hi:)
<h00ked> a potrebuju rozjet irda na ntb, ktery tam ale neni... takze.. :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: mozna prestat tolik chlastat ne :D
<h00ked> nebo jeste pridat? :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> to kdyzby se to nepovedlo s tim prestavanim ;0
<h00ked> jo tak hm...
<h00ked> jenze prestat s tim... to je jako prejit na widle :D
<h00ked> u me to je proste nemyslitelne :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<xchullit> tak uz jste doistalovaly prislusne softiky ,hosi :)
<xchullit> a co tet ?
<[ZOMB]> wtf tet?
<h00ked> zkracene tetreva? :D
<[ZOMB]> nevim, nasel jsem http://www.tet.cz ale tam jsou nejaky kktiny o mobilech :)
<h00ked> :D
<xchullit> kafe
<[ZOMB]> to jsem tam nenasel, ale dam si asi taky :)
<xchullit> ja uz nehledam , ja uz mam :)
<h00ked> slavnostne ohlasuji, ze sem se prezral jako prase xD
<xchullit> slavnostne ohlasuji, ze sem se prezral jako prase xD
<[ZOMB]> lol
<xchullit> droga zvana htpc :)
<areon> dobrej den
<FrostyX> areon: cau
<h00ked> :o)
<areon> :)
<areon> <a> rozumi tady nekdo kompum?
<areon> <b> ja si snima obcas povidam
<xchullit> oops
<xchullit> jsem prepocitacovanej
 * [ZOMB] ma pocit, ze si to tu lidi zacinaj plest s twitterem nebo facebookem :-P
<xchullit> fb je spis parodie na lidi
<xchullit> a twitter ?
<xchullit> ach jaj boti forever :D
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: to je normalni, neboj, vsichni takovi stejne po chvili odpadnou :-)
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: snad jo :)
<h00ked> :o)
<h00ked> hm...
<h00ked> kolisa mi rychlost mezi 200KB/s az 3000KB/s .... nekdo mi nekde zvejka kabely
<xchullit> uz neni co objevovat
<areon> xchullit, ale je co
<areon> obevovat
<xchullit> nn vsechno je uz vymyslene a zajete
<areon> :D to rikali v 18 stoleti taky
<h00ked> omg kdo tu ma pravo na op?
<h00ked> :D
<areon> op?
<h00ked> opa, na ban :D
<xchullit> _.
<xchullit> zjistujes nebo tvoris ?
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: aspon tu neni ticho :-D
<xchullit> me by zajimalo co tam porad ladite a instalujete :)
<areon> jako já například ted sleduju futuramu :D
<h00ked> ja koukam na HIMYM
<freax> a ja koukam do blba.. 
<h00ked> ja pujdu asi spat, prehnal sem to s praskama :D
<freax> s praskama? radsi ani nechci vedet co si to sezral :D
<h00ked> ibalgin :D
<xchullit> koukani do blba ? to bude asi nude , ze , jen 3% to dovenou zventilovat :)
<freax> ja bych sel ale taky nejradsi spat.. moc sem se nevyspal.. chrapat po akci v obytnaku pred hospodou ma svoje vyhody, ale to nefungujici topeni dokazalo pokazit noc :/
<freax> h00ked: ibalgin? aspon ze tak :D a kolik? :D
<xchullit> alkohol jeste existuje ?
<h00ked> freax: no.. vzal sem si ctyri a pak sem zapomel ze sem si je bral, tak jeset ctyri
<h00ked> to ze vsechny prasky zapijim staropramenem uz vsichni vite :D
<freax> h00ked: osum? a zapil si je pivem? :-D to uz bych mel tiky a slintal do polstare :D
<h00ked> freax: no a me porad boli drzka ze bych se z toho posral :(
<areon> h00ked,  někdo tě zmlátil??
<h00ked> ne, osmicka
<areon> tak to zkazí den
<xchullit> woops
<xchullit> tak vas to jeste neomrzelo ? :D
<[ZOMB]> jak co ;)
<xchullit> doporucis mi nejakou skvelost :)
<[ZOMB]> ani ne :)
<xchullit> tak to nebude zas tak akutni :)
<xchullit> hosi hrajete gamesy ?
<Paprna> xchullit, akorat sem zacal hrat urban terror
<xchullit> jo hochu tak to neni moje partitura ,ja jedu HL2
<FrostyX> http://www.loupak.cz/video/technika-a-pc/6057-java-naporad-a-navzdy
<FrostyX> tak jsem skouknul BBT x04e18 ... za dlouhou dobu uplne luxusni dil :)
<xchullit> HI
<xchullit> je na case nasosat dalsi varku filmu :)
<xchullit> na jaky aplikace se specializujete nejvice ,hosi
<areon> :D ja na site, sifrovani,  bezpecnost a porno
<xchullit> ja zase slysim pouze na slova final a AIO
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-20
<FrostyX> dobry ranko
<h00ked> dobry :-)
<[ZOMB]> zdar a silu :)
<FrostyX> a kdo je sipkova ruzenka ze
<FrostyX> :-P
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jak jde perl? :))
<FrostyX> jak jsem rikal prvne ... nevim na jakou udalost udelat to zruseni upozorneni ...
<FrostyX> ale jak na to prijdu, tak je hotovo
<[ZOMB]> aha :)
<starejbar> cest praci
<h00ked> hm.. bude smazak :-)
<FrostyX> :)
<xchullit> hello everybody
<FrostyX> cau
<Frosty> dpc co to je ... cca co hodinu mi pada wifi
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> dmesg?
<[ZOMB]> nm-applet? ten mi to delal taky, ale nejaka aktualizace to opravila :)
<FrostyX> nm-applet ani networkmanager neaktualizuju, bo od jiste verze (byla tam nejaka 8) to ma jiny konfigy a musel bych se v tom hrabat
<[ZOMB]> :))
<FrostyX> hned si na to posvitim .... nedavno jsem resetoval router, tak jestli jsem blbe nenastavil dhcp ...
<FrostyX> ted instaluju win2k bo potrebuju do skoly napsat neco v .NET :_D
<[ZOMB]> jdu instalit photoshop :D
<xchullit> Adope :)
<xchullit> PSP :)
<xchullit> nebude se ti stiskat :D
<h00ked> bych chtel mit vase problemy :D
<h00ked> ja uz druhy den bojuju se sprovoznenim vertex shaderu...
<FrostyX> tak snad ho porazis :)
<xchullit> tak to mas hodne spatny den :)
<FrostyX> wtf, uz podruhe to po me chce product key .. za posledni 2 roky jsem zadnej nepotreboval, ale 10 let stary system to ted po me chcel 2x :-D
<xchullit> v tom pripade se zakousni do spodniho retu a rekni F
<FrostyX> debilni win2k ... asi budu muset pohledat xp, bo to nejde nainstalovat
<xchullit> xp mam complete pure :)
<xchullit> mam je spis jako pozlatko
<xchullit> kdyz se rekne photoshop , co to pro vas nejvic znamena ?
<xchullit> dela tu nekdo operace v 3D softech ?
<xchullit> takze mate jen dobry pocit z neceho co je jinak a jinde ? :)
<starejbar> boze lidi co ti tu zas resite?
<supersasho> starejbar: teraz som dosiel, zasvat ma :)
<starejbar> si prijdu zas po par hodinacha vidim nejake uvahy na teme win 2K
<supersasho> :-!
<supersasho> dalej nemusis pokracovat :)
<starejbar> a do toho xchullit
<supersasho> ach jaj :)
<FrostyX> tak jsem po nekolika hodinach doinstaloval visual studio a hura na .NET :-D
<xchullit> kuahosigutentag
<supersasho> FrostyX: to myslis vazne?
<FrostyX> musim udelat projekt do skoly :(
<FrostyX> v .NET
<FrostyX> konkretne C#
<supersasho> chapem, v skole mame c# :(
<supersasho> heh
<supersasho> zatial som to riesil cez eclipse a mono, ale podla toho co budem mat na projekt, tak asi tiez budem musiet instalovat visual :(
<supersasho> sa potom na teba obratim :)
<FrostyX> eclipse a mono ? pouzival jsi nejaky designer, nebo pises vsechno rucne ?
<FrostyX> ja jsem ze zacatku jel mono + monodevelop, ale jak jsme zacali delat aplikace s GUI, byla to katastrofa ... nefungovalo to, bylo to nepohodlne, ... tak jsem si na druhym ntb nainstaloval sharpDevelop pod winama, ... jenze projekt musim odevzdat tento tyden, do skoly nejedu a notes mam tam, tak jsem si nainstaloval virtualbox + xp + visual studio
<xchullit> muj Jdownloader ..is finally
<xchullit> :D
<xchullit> taky se radi obohacujete ? :)
<supersasho> FrostyX: sry som tu nebol.. no skor rucne, ale tiez mi to uz nevyhovuje jak sme zacali robit gui aplikacie.. a co som tak skusal tak tie gui creatory co su pod linuxom, tak nic moc.. aspon ja som neprisiel na chut ani jednemu
<supersasho> ak by si nasiel nejaky dobry linuxacky program na to, rad sa necham nan zlakat :)
<areon> zdravím 
<[ZOMB]> cus
<FrostyX> supersasho: to je bohuzel utopie
<supersasho> areon: nazdar
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: taky mam ten pocit
<supersasho> FrostyX: nj, asi je to preto tak, bo vecsina nechce mat mono v linuxe
<supersasho> hlavne kvoli licenciam a kvoli tomu ci sa da verit M$ ze dodrzi slovo o tom ze to bude free aj nadalej atd.
<[ZOMB]> mam ho taky a nepo... se z toho :)
<[ZOMB]> tak verit M$ je jak postavit si barak v zaplavovy oblasti :)
<FrostyX> jdu se najist
<areon> ok mám otazku co jsi myslíte o výroku sony že i kdyz jsi koupite PS3 tak neni vas ze ten HW je porad sony a nesmite jsi snim delat co chcete
<[ZOMB]> ikdyz, ted uz mozna nejsou takovy vychcanci, no a nebo to ted lip tajej :D
<[ZOMB]> areon: blbost, te pak pokutujou kdyz to hodis na smetak?
<areon> no oni reagovali to na to kdyz to crackli a mohl jsi tam dat linux a hrat na černo vypaleny hry
<areon> ze to nesmis ze je to poruseni smlouvy o zasahu do jijech hw
<[ZOMB]> OS je porad SW pokud se nepletu .. :)
<areon> no ale ktomu aby jsi to mohl udelat jsi tam musel neco udelat s hw
<[ZOMB]> aha :)
<areon> a to ze kdyz ho mas v siti tak se hlasi na sit sony a dava info co se snim deje....
<areon> :D pak aby clovek nebyl paranoidní
<[ZOMB]> hm, husty, tak to doma nechci ...
<areon> a sony si vyhradila pravo ho zablokovat po siti pokud by se delo neco s HW
<[ZOMB]> rad bych odesilal jen to co chci ja a ne nejaky sw, tj fakt hnuj
<[ZOMB]> btw mi to zily nejak netrha, ja radsi PC :)
<areon> já taky
<areon> aleee prostě co jsi o takoví firme myslet
<[ZOMB]> nevim co bych delal s PS3, kdyz tam nejde linux :SD
<areon> [ZOMB],  jooo tak to ti nepovim ja jsem zastance pc
<[ZOMB]> rozhodne me to odradi od nakupu i jejich dalsich vyrobku, rozhodne tech, co budou na siti :))
<areon> [ZOMB],  pozitvní reklama k nezaplacení :D
<[ZOMB]> areon: jj :)
<[ZOMB]> areon: nam rikali v bejvali praci, ze jednou neni zakaznik s necim spokojen a muze trvat i rok(y) nez se opet vrati, takze si nadelaji jen na vlastni prah :)
<areon> [ZOMB], ale azse je sony lepší než USA :D
<[ZOMB]> areon: made in taiwan stejnak vsechno ;)
<supersasho> areon: presne kvoli ich postoju k ps3 sa mi tato firma znechutila a bojkotujem ich vyrobky :)
<areon> ja az na mobil od nich nemam nic :D
<[ZOMB]> taky mam mobil :P
<[ZOMB]> ale vecne se sere soft,takze sux
<supersasho> kto vie, co vsetko sa z neho od vas odposiela :-D
<areon> [ZOMB], tak to ja jsi na nej nestezuju 3x plaval  jednou jsem ho prejel autem 
<areon> supersasho, dekuji ja uz jsem tak paranoidni od te doby co  jsem zjistil jak lehce jde ukrat ucet na cokoliv :D kreditní karta a ucet od banky :D a udelat 2 simka
<[ZOMB]> areon: jn,mozna jak kterej :) mam w705 a nic moc teda, uz mam i druhou MB a stejnak to zas zacina kravit :D
<areon> jamam w580i
<[ZOMB]> tahle w705 snad je prvni tel s wifi za mensi kes, ale taky to tak funguje :D
<areon> [ZOMB], za to muze vytr jak rekl jeden inteligetní prodejce me :D
<areon> vitr
<[ZOMB]> no to bude urcite ono :D
<areon> perlicka dne :D jeden nejmenovaný postkytovatel mi nabizel wifi pripojeni na zvdalenost 12KM
<h00ked> lol
<h00ked> neznate nekdo nejaky teoreticky uvod do sql injection? me se fakt nechce delat ucitele :D
<areon> znam par prikazu :)
<[ZOMB]> areon: jakou frekvenci? 10GHZ bych bral plnou rukou i na 30km :)
<areon> [ZOMB], no obyc wifi :D 2,6
<[ZOMB]> 2,4 ;)
<areon> tam je to wifi pasmo :D 2,4 az 2,6
<areon> ja vim ze se vsude uvadi tolik ale skutecnost je trosicku jina
<h00ked> zabij bobra, zachranis strom. Zabij Biebra, zachranis svet
<areon> joo to je pravda
<areon> me se nejdiv libi hlaska od ozzyho kdo je kurva justin bieber :D
<areon> h00ked,  vis proc nechodi japonci k mori ?
<h00ked> protoze by je voda snedla? :D
<areon> nee protoze more chodi za nima
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> dpkg: ... vypadá to, že se vše povedlo
<h00ked> omg co to je za hlasku? :D
<areon> ?
<h00ked> to mi vypsal apt-get upgrade :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> http://upload.h00ked.cz/images/dpkg.png
<h00ked> uprostred terminalu :D
<h00ked> asi si budu muset poridit rychlejsi net...
<h00ked> 10mb upload je zlo :(
<FrostyX> h00ked: satanic edition ?
<h00ked> jop
<FrostyX> :)
<h00ked> mam rad tmavy barvy :-)
<FrostyX> to je nas vic :)
<h00ked> to verim :-)
<areon> Kolík zvás am satanic edition ??
<areon> má
<h00ked> ja na trech masinach :D
<FrostyX> ja reagoval na tmavy barvy, ne na satanic :)
<FrostyX> ale satanic se mi libi :)
<areon> aha :D ja dojit se satanic do skoly tak umru :D 
<starejbar> prej satanic edition 
<starejbar> lol
<FrostyX> starejbar: cemu se smejes :-D
<FrostyX> areon: proc bys umiral ? :-D
<areon> tridni je krestan v celku velkej a sem tam mi radi s ubuntou :D
<areon> kdyz mi neco nejde
<starejbar> no ze o ni slysim prvne
<areon> o cem?
<starejbar> ale jinak tmavy barvy taky zeru
<areon> jako ubuntu je i christian i muslim version
<starejbar> o tech vim
<starejbar> ale stanic :P
<FrostyX> tak to ja zas vim jen o satanic :)
<h00ked> tak ono si zmenis pozadi a je to :D
<h00ked> nemusis tam mit horici hvezdu s napisem ubuntu :D
<h00ked> kua to je kosa....
<areon> :D otazkaaa komunistická verze je taky?
<starejbar> :-D
<h00ked> urcite nekde bude
<h00ked> japonska uz asi je a libyjska se imho uz dela :D
<areon> :-)
<starejbar> ohledne japonska se koukente do diskuze pod komixem na rooto
<starejbar> u
<areon> :-)
<h00ked> zimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<FrostyX> si zavri okno vole :-D
<h00ked> az dokourim :D
<FrostyX> :-D :-D :-D
<h00ked> komixy na rootu uz nejsou to co byvalo... :D
<starejbar> to ne, ale ta diskuze pod nimi jeste vetsinou ujde
<FrostyX> tu prave uz nectu .. vecne je tam deset tisic komentaru "prvni"
<h00ked> a z toho devet a pul tisice sracek :D
<starejbar> :D
<starejbar> no ty prvni komentare jsem nikdy nepochopil
<FrostyX> ja taky ne .. kdyby tam byl jeden "prvni", tak me to nesere .... ale ono je to vetsinou 20% diskuse
<FrostyX> na abclinuxu jsou ty diskuse lepsi
<areon> :-)
<starejbar> jj
<h00ked> http://myego.cz/item/mam-novy-vychozi-prohlizec-ie9-finalni-a-nejrychlejsi-na-svete
<h00ked> :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<areon> hustýý uz umi uvarit kavu ?
<FrostyX> to si prectu :)
<h00ked> nevim, ja ctu jenom kousky
<h00ked> uz sem z z hulana vyrostl, radsi delam dulezitejsi veci... treba se jit vysrat apod.. :D
<FrostyX> chapu :)
<h00ked> napada me - delate tu nekdo v eclipse?
<FrostyX> moc slozite na me
<starejbar> hulan uz taky neni co byval :D
<starejbar> kurna jak mam rozjet doomrl :-/
<areon> jsou veci mezi nebem a peklem ktere nikdo nedokaze
<areon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=199235393430801&set=o.109204525794230&theater#!/photo.php?fbid=1296529750587&set=o.109204525794230&theater&pid=508952&id=1750673557
<starejbar> heh tak uz to slape
<starejbar> docela sranda, 
<h00ked> starejbar: ja mam hemisfery oddeleny hardwarove, me to nedela problem :D
<areon> http://media.loupak.cz/soubory/obrazky/_zajimavosti/36/038.jpg
<starejbar> ne nemyslel jsem ten silenej obrazek ale doomrl :D
<h00ked> aaha :D
<h00ked> no ja ted resim jak nejak nasdilet projekt v eclipse pro vic lidi
<FrostyX> abyste mohli vyvyjet v teamu ?
<h00ked> jop
<h00ked> me napadl asi github no...
<h00ked> jenze...
<h00ked> ja bych idealne potreboval, aby to bylo na serveru a eclipse se tam vzdalene pripojovalo... vice mene subversion asi no... ale integrovane do eclipse :D
<FrostyX> tvl tezka nuda lidi ... navic se mi nechce ani nic delat ... dost divny :-D
<h00ked> ja tu mam pusteny Kiss symphony a tak nejak relaxuju :-)
<FrostyX> ja sedim, koukam na simpsony a cekam az bracha pujde spat, bo bych si rad zaparil CoD4 :-D
<supersasho> FrostyX: kde hravas cod4?
<FrostyX> na garene
<supersasho> FrostyX: okej, uz mi len napis nick :) bo ja som na tom rovnako :)
<FrostyX> az pujdu hrat, pisnu ti server a hru 
<supersasho> okej a nick mas aky, ked by som ta tam nahodou stretol :)
<FrostyX> jinak v CoD nick FrostyX a na garene nevim :-D, registroval me kamos
<FrostyX> a ty ?
<supersasho> hm, tak to som ta tam asi nestretol este :)
<supersasho> no bud supersasho, alebo odvcera co sa mi nedarilo tak som hackys :-D
<FrostyX> a kdyz hraju u brachy na ntb, tak nick Ox
<supersasho> ani ten som nepostrehol :)
<FrostyX> nebo oxik ... :-D podle toho co tam ma nastaveny
<supersasho> jasne :)
<FrostyX> dpc. zase mi zniceho nic prestalo fungovat mountovani flashek pomoci file manageru ... 
<FrostyX> za trest tyhle veci .. neco funguje a pak se to zniceho nic posere ... 
<supersasho> majte sa a ponocujte :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-13
<fr3ax> zdravim :)
<FrostyX> hoj
<Chinese_soup> ahooj
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-15
<PetrLeoCompel> Ahoj, máte někdo zkušenosti s 12tkou pro servery ??
<PetrLeoCompel> Zajímalo by mě jestli je stabilní --- zvažuju reinstall z 10.4.3 LTS na 12
<FrostyX> hoj, dvanactky jsou docela mlady ne ? :-D
<PetrLeoCompel> no, jsou a proto jse radši ptám :D ale chybí mi na 10 kompletní doplňování textu tabem :D urychlovalo mi to urychlovalo mi to práci a to solidně ale měl jsem problém se síťovou kartou, u 12 problém není ale nechci ji přímo instalovat a konfigurovat když nevím jak na tom je se stabilitou když je to jen beta
<PetrLeoCompel> [10:50:16] <PetrLeoCompel> no, jsou a proto jse radši ptám :D ale chybí mi na 10 kompletní doplňování textu tabem :D urychlovalo mi to urychlovalo mi to práci a to solidně ale měl jsem problém se síťovou kartou, u 12 problém není ale nechci ji přímo instalovat a konfigurovat když nevím jak na tom je se stabilitou když je to jen beta
<FrostyX> Ja to myslel trosku jinak, ale nevermind
<FrostyX> Nevim buntu na serverech nemam, treba se ozve nekdo jiny
<PetrLeoCompel> no nic neva 
<PetrLeoCompel> Mejte se musim
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-16
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: hoj (jestli pisu po druhe tak sry, jsem v buse a neni tu nejstabilnejsi net :))
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-17
<belias> Zdravim pratele. Mam dotaz - da se na irssi v protokolu xmpp nejakym zpusobem zkontrolovat jestli je uzivatel online?
<Chinese_soup> no, muzes si zobrazit contact list pomoci /roster
<belias> to vypise i offline uzivatele - ja myslel spise neco co mi u uzivatele se kterym si napriklad prave pisu napise online/offline
<belias> Uz to mam :) u online uzivatelu je (+) a u offline je (-)
<Chinese_soup> já tam nemám, ani - ani +
<belias> me to sice vypise cely seznam ale prvni jsou ti online a maji pred jmenem (+) a pote se listuji ti offline se znakem (-)
<[Ratten]> cau,kdys otevru nautilus pod root a smazu neco ma to nakej kos ? nebo se to hnedka uplne smaze ?
<belias> kdyz otevres nautilus pod rootem tak je tam rootovsky kos tusim
<[Ratten]> The folder contents could not be displayed. Sorry, could not display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported
<[Ratten]> kdys nanej kliknu
<belias> No rootovsky kos tam je ale vypada to ze se soubory mazou uplne
<FrostyX> [Ratten]: Podivej se do adresare /root/.local/share/Trash/files ... 
<FrostyX> podle me to bude rootovsky Trash ... Koukni jestli tam mas ty soubory co jsi smazal
<[Ratten]> je to tu
<belias> ani nevim ze je tady mam xD
<[Ratten]> diky FrostyX
<FrostyX> nz
<[Ratten]> hnedka mam vic mista
<[Ratten]> da se zjistit ktera slozka (ne soubor) zabira nejvci ?
<FrostyX> neni treba v nautilusu nejaka takova moznost ?
<FrostyX> ja jinak pouzivam tuhle funkci: http://pastebin.com/TCFwwMmt .. jako jeji parametr se preda pocet adresaru kolik chces vypsat ... jestli ti to pomuze :)
<MrS1lentcz> caute :)
<MrS1lentcz> sektali jste se uz nekdy s tim, ze na linuxu (mint , coz je prakticky ubuntu), vam najednou presla jit wifi (nemohla se pripojit), ale na windows jede vse ok?
<MrS1lentcz> nemohl jsem se pripojit tak jsem router asi 5x vypnul a zapnul a porad nic, a pak me napadlo nabootovat widle a najednou jsem se pripojil...
<MrS1lentcz> nikdy predtim se mi to nestalo... uz to takhle mam cca 1.5 mesice
<FrostyX> necekal snad, ze mu za 10 min nekdo odepise ... nebo jo ? :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> irc-newbie
<FrostyX> ale i tak :-D
<FrostyX> do 10 min casto neodepisu ani na PM :-D
<MrS1lentcz> je uz tu nekdo nebo tu jen idlite? :)
<belias> zkus se mrknout na IPčka
<MrS1lentcz> no, zjistil jsem asi pravou povahu problemu :)
<MrS1lentcz> vzdy, kdyz se pokusim connectnout pres linux, tak router zamrzne a musim ho restartovat :)
<MrS1lentcz> pres windows jede ok, takze asi problem s ovladaci, ale kazdopadne co tak najednou...
<FrostyX> wtf, co to mas za router :D
<belias> Microsoft router :-D
<FrostyX> MrS1lentcz: jsi si jisty ze ten router zamrzne ? Podle me je to blbost
<MrS1lentcz> me to koplo :)
<MrS1lentcz> mam zyxel - vim, ze to je smejd, ale tech 14 dni to jeste preziju :)
<Ghosts> Jste tu nekdo
<Chinese_soup> nn
<Ghosts> potrebuju se naucit hackovat
<Ghosts> Pls
<SquirrelCZECH> O_o
<Chinese_soup> aaach kurva
<Chinese_soup> se mi zaseklo irssi a chtel jsem mu napsat :(
<Chinese_soup> no na je po srande
<SquirrelCZECH> aaaa
<SquirrelCZECH> skoda
<Chinese_soup> *a
<SquirrelCZECH> http://www.rucniprace.cz/h_vzory_h1.php
 * SquirrelCZECH uz nasel odkaz
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZECH: +1
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<Guest2799> Ste tu nekdo pls
<Chinese_soup> do prdele!
<Chinese_soup> zase ten hacker
<Chinese_soup> a zase jsem ho prosvihl!!
<Chinese_soup> pardon
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<Chinese_soup> jen kvuli tomu, ze jsem provadel fsck ritual!
<SquirrelCZECH> fsck ritual :D
<Chinese_soup> ano!
<Chinese_soup> kazdy mesic!
<Chinese_soup> a kazdy mesic stejna hlaska
<Chinese_soup> kazdy mesic stejne kraviny
<Chinese_soup> a pak jednou smazu soubor, kde mam ten ritual napsany a je po srande, jde se googlit znova :D)DD
<Chinese_soup> jaj, to sekani uz me jebe
<Chinese_soup> *:D
<belias> Přátelé dá se v xTermu udělat operace copy-paste jinak než myší a kolečkem? :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-18
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: Hoj
<Ghosts> Cau
<FrostyX> hoj
<Ghosts> Frosty si tu?
<Ghosts> Je tu nekdo potrebuju pomoct !!!!
<Ghosts> Az tu nekdo bude potrebuju pomoct hackovat
<Ghosts> poslete video nebo neco
<belias> hackovat jako strikovat svetr nebo hackovat jako skodit druhym? :-D
<belias> http://e-hackovani.webnode.cz/
<FrostyX> doprdele ... ne, nejsem tu. To tu nemuze par minut vydrzet? Jsem se tesil ze bude prdel
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: do prdele, co myslis, ze jsem rikal vcera ja, dvakrat
<Chinese_soup> ...
<Chinese_soup> proste v riti, stesti nam nepreje
<FrostyX> skoda no
<FrostyX> snad dojde jeste jednou
<Chinese_soup> dosel uz 3x, no
<Chinese_soup> tak snad
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> kdyz chtel video .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTeywzv8cc4
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-11
<Eipok> zdravim
<Eipok> hmm tak asi nic no :-D
<Chinese_soup> solved
<Chinese_soup> next
<Chinese_soup> ale jinak moc dlouho nevydržel, když po dvou minutách napsal "tak nic no"
<FrostyX> :-D co se jim honi hlavou tem lidem ..
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-12
<belias> zdravim, nevite nekdo co s problemem: toto video neobsahuje hratelne proudy - spatne ulozene video z mobilu
<FrostyX> To je ten duvod proc nerad ceskou lokalizaci. Kdo ma ty chyby pak googlit ... jakej prehravac ti tu hlasku vyhazuje?
<belias> anglicky to zní there's no playable streams :-D
<belias> gnome player, vlc nereaguje vůbec
<belias> nebo video contain no playable streams
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-17
<mirda> ahoj
<mirda> http://www.linuxexpres.cz/google-uzavira-svuj-instant-messaging
#ubuntu-cz 2014-03-13
<Ashiroen> a ticho...
<Ashiroen> neříkejte mi že tu jen idlíte...
<shallow> jasne
 * shallow je idle master
#ubuntu-cz 2014-03-15
<Flashservis> je zde někdo?
<shallow> zde?
<shallow> nicht!
#ubuntu-cz 2015-03-09
<heinz> je tu nekdo potrebuji poradit s instalaci exe dvd testy na zacatku instalace to napise neco ve smyslu jako ze moje dvd je kopie a ze si mam pozadat suport atd. instaluji pres Wine 
#ubuntu-cz 2016-03-16
<trixo> ahoj
<trixo> zije tu dakto ?
<potion> trixo :)
